# Nirvana AK-48 600 Watt Ebb & Flow



## Abnjm (Oct 17, 2009)

Just completed my https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/254769-jock-horror-harvest.html, and decided to try out 5 Nirvana AK-48 (Feminised) for this run.

MY SET UP:

-Homebox XL  4x4x6
-Lumatek 600w / 120v Digital Ballast
-Hilux Grow AMH 600w conversion bulb - 55,000 Lumens
-Hilux Grow HPS 600w Lamp  90,000 Lumens
-Cool Junior Air-Cooled Reflector
-Econojet 2' x 2' Ebb and Flo Kit
-1/10th HP Sunleaves Reservoir Chiller
-Can  Fan 6 In-Line Fan / 269 cfm
-12 Charcoal Filter / 200 cfm
-GH - FloraGrow / FloraBloom / FloraMicro / Floraliscious Plus / FloraBlend and Liquid KoolBloom
-CocoCoir and Hydroton Medium

10/02/09
Mixed up a gallon of distilled water with 2 drops SuperThrive and 2 drops of H2O2 (35%). Adjusted to 5.8pH. Filled glass with the mixture and put the seeds in the glass on top of a germination mat and covered for 12 hours. Hydrated my plugs with the mixture, Bacto and a 1/4t of cloning powder, and then put them on the germination mat to warm.









10/03/09
Used tweezers to insert seeds, point down, in the starter plugs. Covered lightly with peat. Surrounded plugs with perlite to hold them up and retain humidity. Covered with plastic wrap and a towel, and back on the germination pad.







10/05/09
Four of the five seeds have broken the surface. Placed under 2 40w T-8 bulbs with plastic cover and germination mat. Misted with original mix every four hours. (Forgot to take pics)

10/07/09
Second set of real leaves have started to form. Placed starter plugs in small containers filled with coco coir. 5th seed never popped. Mixed up one gallon of distilled water with 2ml Gro, 2ml Micro, 2ml Bloom, 15ml FloraBlend, 1ml SuperThrive. Adjusted to 5.8 pH and watered plants with mix. Began foliar spray with same mix.

10/16/09
Third set of real leaves are formed. Mixed up first rez mix:

12 gallons tap (350 ppm / 0.7 eC; 7.8pH)
SuperThrive 15ml
Gro 30ml
Micro 30ml 
Bloom 30ml
FloraBlend 180ml

600 ppm / 1.2 eC; 7.4pH
Added 85ml pH Down to 5.8 pH.

Transplanted small containers to 8" netpots filled with rinsed coco coir and placed in tent under 600w MH. Reservoir temp set to 69F. Flooding every three hours. Air temp is 75F and RH is 45%.







Any advice is always appreciated!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 17, 2009)

Wooh 1st Poster!!
Looks like we're in for a show here, im suscribed 2c something yummy like the Jock Horror


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 17, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Wooh 1st Poster!!
> Looks like we're in for a show here, im suscribed 2c something yummy like the Jock Horror


Thanks for stopping in Ninja. I checked out your clone cabinet, and I've decided on CFL's for mine. I hadn't even thought about CFL's til I saw your post. There's some growers on here doing cool shit with them for entire grows, so they gotta be good for clones.


----------



## RSTFRi (Oct 17, 2009)

Imma be watchin this thang...Good luck buddy.


----------



## Azzid (Oct 17, 2009)

subscribed 
cant wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## moonin (Oct 17, 2009)

subscribed.


----------



## jwop (Oct 18, 2009)

hello there

is the measurement you gave for the econojet (2'x2') the whole thing or just the tray? if it's just the tray, could you help me out with the actual dimensions? i'd really appreciate it cause I wants me one 

this looks like its going to be awesome


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 18, 2009)

subed, havent gave nirvana much thought , but after ur jock horror havest i got to see these beans grow.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 18, 2009)

jwop said:


> hello there
> 
> is the measurement you gave for the econojet (2'x2') the whole thing or just the tray? if it's just the tray, could you help me out with the actual dimensions? i'd really appreciate it cause I wants me one
> 
> this looks like its going to be awesome


The econojet tray is 2' x 2' x 7". 20 gallon reservoir underneath, but is normally filled with 10 gallons of nutes. I mix up 12 gallons to compensate for the chiller and its hoses.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Oct 18, 2009)

i got some ak48 2 weeks into flowering right now


----------



## jwop (Oct 18, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> The econojet tray is 2' x 2' x 7". 20 gallon reservoir underneath, but is normally filled with 10 gallons of nutes. I mix up 12 gallons to compensate for the chiller and its hoses.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by!


yeah i figured the tray was 2'x2' ... how much bigger does the reservoir make it?

sorry for 20 questions, but i've been thinking of getting one and i don't know if it will fit in my tent.

i have a growlab80 tent that's 2'7"x2'7", do you think it will fit?


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 19, 2009)

Reservoir Stuff:

10/18/09
700 ppm / 1.4eC; 6.4pH
Added 20ml pH Down to 5.8pH

10/19/09
800 ppm / 1.6 eC; 6.1pH
No additions to the tank.

I think the shock from transplant has worn off and they appear to be growing again.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 19, 2009)

jwop said:


> yeah i figured the tray was 2'x2' ... how much bigger does the reservoir make it?
> 
> sorry for 20 questions, but i've been thinking of getting one and i don't know if it will fit in my tent.
> 
> i have a growlab80 tent that's 2'7"x2'7", do you think it will fit?


I measured it, and if you use it as it was set up, it is exactly 2'7" long by 2' wide. I will probably fit.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 20, 2009)

Due to the new coco in the net pots, the reservoir fills up with fine junk pretty quickly during the first reservoir cycle. I decided to change the reservoir tonight with the "Mild Growth" solution. (880 ppm)

12 gallons tap (350 ppm / 0.7 eC; 7.8pH)
SuperThrive 15ml
Gro 120ml
Micro 60ml 
Bloom 60ml
Floraliscious Plus 15ml
FloraBlend 120ml

850 ppm / 1.7 eC; 6.8pH
Added 50ml pH Down to 6.0 pH.

I normally target 5.8pH, but I don't like to drop the pH more than 1.0 in a 24 hour period. I will fine tune to 5.8pH in the morning. I also backed the floods down to 15 minutes every 4 hours. Temp 77F; RH 40%.







Side view:






I'll probably start LST in a week or so....


----------



## RSTFRi (Oct 20, 2009)

Looking good.Keep it up!


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice setup and good luck.

Subscribed


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 21, 2009)

Growing Nice Man


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 23, 2009)

I noticed a few fungus gnats flying around the tent and decided to spray the top of the coco with GoGnats! and water. The cedar oil is supposed to make the medium a nasty place to lay eggs. Unfortunately, the spray bottle had a malfunction and I got a buttload of the mix on one of the plants. I tried to clean it with distilled water, but the damage came quickly. It's plant number 4, and has always been the runt of the litter....

OUCH:






The remainder of the plants look healthy with good internode spacing...

The damaged plant is on the front right of the pic:






Side view showing good growth:






They seem to be taking the "Mild Growth" mix well, so I will change the reservoir to "Growth" (920 ppm) mix this weekend. LST to start next week also.

Any tips, tricks or advice are always appreciated!


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 25, 2009)

The lady at the hydro store recommended I try Nutrilife's SM-90 (http://www.nutrilifeproducts.com/products/supplements/inorganic/sm90/ ) for fungus gnat control. The product's active ingredients are Coriander Oil, Sulphonated Canola Oil, and Triethanolamine. In addition to it's wetting properties, the Sulphonated Canola Oil and Coriander are supposed to kill the bastages in the growing medium. 

I added 35ml (3ml/gallon) to the reservoir on Friday with no ill effects shown. In addition, I mixed 50ml tap, 10ml SM-90 and 1ml Floraliscious Plus for a foilar spray, and hit the plants twice yesterday.

Plants look happy with the treatment.

Mixing up my next reservoir, and will update with pictures later today.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 25, 2009)

Mixed up a new batch of GH "Growth" mix:

12 gallons tap (350 ppm / 0.7 eC; 7.8pH)

SM-90 35ml
SuperThrive 15ml
Gro 150ml
Micro 90ml 
Bloom 30ml
Floraliscious Plus 15ml
FloraBlend 120ml

1050 ppm / 2.1 eC; 6.9pH
Added 85ml pH Down to 5.8 pH.

Plants are coming along nicely. In general, they are about 4" tall and 6" wide. They are starting their 5th set of leaves, and internode spacing is generally tight. The leaves are curling upward somewhat due to my low humidity levels. I have added a cool mist humidifier to the tent in hopes of raising RH.

The back forty:






Although bone-white root tips are starting to poke out the sides of the netpots, I may be upgrading tents this week and I don't want the extra weight of the hydroton when I swap the tents out. I will fill in with hydroton when I make my tent decision.






Here's some shots of my best and worst plants:

Best from above:






Best from the side:






The runt/burnt/retard:






Any advice, tips or tricks are always welcome.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks Great 4 only 9 days of veg man. Got roots sticking out the side already = Excellent.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 26, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Looks Great 4 only 9 days of veg man. Got roots sticking out the side already = Excellent.


Thanks Ninja. Getting to be about that time. What do you think? FIM? Top? SuperCrop? LST? All of the above?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 26, 2009)

LST 4 sure man, it's the way of
the future.. Wat more cud u want than a Canopy Of Buds all getting the best amount of light possible?!
Have u seen the latest photos I put up in my SLH grow..? LST all
the way..


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 26, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> LST 4 sure man, it's the way of
> the future.. Wat more cud u want than a Canopy Of Buds all getting the best amount of light possible?!
> Have u seen the latest photos I put up in my SLH grow..? LST all
> the way..


That's why I was asking you! Your stuff turned out great. Can you recommend any good sources of LST information? Where did you get your knowledge?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 26, 2009)

I learnt most of my knowledge from MBlaze (link at the start of the journal) n thru sorta just doing it.. I had seen pictures n just tried 2 re-create them. I was just patient n gentle with the plants and they did great


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 26, 2009)

This link taught me a lot about LST. I didnt realt kno anything about it till i read this.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/6834-how-lst-low-stress-training.html


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks to Ninja and Ironman420, I decided to try the LST thing. Just used kite string tied to pre-drilled holes in the netpot. I pulled all four plants over by tying just below the top set of fan leaves and gently tightening the string. I also set the newly uncovered leaves to the center of the tray to get the maximum amount of light:







Let me know how I did.


----------



## Sidewinder73 (Oct 27, 2009)

Keep up the great work. Subscribed!


----------



## monkeyinthemist (Oct 27, 2009)

wow at it again already. hows the horror smoking?


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 27, 2009)

Sidewinder73 said:


> Keep up the great work. Subscribed!


Thanks for stopping by Sidewinder. Good luck with your babies!


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 27, 2009)

monkeyinthemist said:


> wow at it again already. hows the horror smoking?


No rest for the wicked my friend. I started the seeds a week before my Jock Horror harvest. The Horror has only been in the jars for about two weeks. The buds are turning a deep gold color and are pretty dense. It's a very mellowing buzz, not too heady, but not a couch lock. I still think I cut 1 or 2 weeks early..... 

Here's a pic of one of the curing buds (3 grams):






I wish my crappy camera could bring out the trichomes....


----------



## socialsmoker (Oct 27, 2009)

its still a goodlooking bud!!!! plants look great also


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 27, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> its still a goodlooking bud!!!! plants look great also


Thanks Social. I'm really grooving on the color. I've only grown PPP and Snow White, and they always stayed on the green side....

This is my first LST. I hope it's the right thing to do for the AK-48. I have fought height issues on all of my previous grows...

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 27, 2009)

Speaking of close up's for trichs, and seeing as how u like my SLH so much here is a present for you:







I reckon another week til she meets madam scissors..


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 27, 2009)

Damb. nice buds Abnjm and ninja.
LOOKS BOMB!


----------



## xsocialx (Oct 27, 2009)

Cant wait for somethin like that


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 28, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Speaking of close up's for trichs, and seeing as how u like my SLH so much here is a present for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's not even my birthday! Thanks Ninja! It's beautiful, and I will certainly be checking out the harvest.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 28, 2009)

Plants appear to have taken the bending in stride. Due to time constraints, I decided I'm going to run them half-way around the pots or 4 weeks veg, whichever comes first. I also decided to stop the air pruning of the roots and started filling the gaps with hydroton. I expect a nice burst of growth after the roots find all that baked clayey goodness.







After 24 hours, all the growth tips have gone vertical again.







The branches on the back side of the bend are already showing signs of vigorous growth. I also tucked a couple of fan leaves to give those areas more light.







Let me know what you think.


----------



## Anjinsan (Oct 28, 2009)

AK48 can triple in size in the first three weeks of flowering. Then it flat out stops altogether. You are going to love it...strong herb that everyone likes. Grows like a freaking champ...is done in as little as 53 days. (though I like to harvest over the course of a week...starting on day 53) She tops really well. (but you are doing LST only...right?)

I was thinking scrog for my next grow. Seems like an easier form of LST.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 28, 2009)

Anjinsan said:


> AK48 can triple in size in the first three weeks of flowering. Then it flat out stops altogether. You are going to love it...strong herb that everyone likes. Grows like a freaking champ...is done in as little as 53 days. (though I like to harvest over the course of a week...starting on day 53) She tops really well. (but you are doing LST only...right?)
> 
> I was thinking scrog for my next grow. Seems like an easier form of LST.


Thanks for stopping in Anjinsan. I checked out your AK 48 threads and they were very enlightening. I figured this might be a healthy eater when I mixed my res to 1000 ppm at 9 days veg and they didn't miss a beat. Good to hear about the early finish, I was hoping to do another New Year's Eve harvest this year. 

So far the LST has been pretty straightforward, but we'll see how they produce. I've been averaging 15 oz dry on my previous grows.


----------



## Anjinsan (Oct 28, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Thanks for stopping in Anjinsan. I checked out your AK 48 threads and they were very enlightening. I figured this might be a healthy eater when I mixed my res to 1000 ppm at 9 days veg and they didn't miss a beat. Good to hear about the early finish, I was hoping to do another New Year's Eve harvest this year.
> 
> So far the LST has been pretty straightforward, but we'll see how they produce. I've been averaging 15 oz dry on my previous grows.


 I'm glad you looked. Yeah, I never experienced even a hint of nute burn through two grows of AK48. 15 oz? How many plants? I got 1.5 off the first (cfl grow) and am 1/3rd of the way through harvesting #2. (Hoping to get 2 oz of her...and I think that I will)


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 28, 2009)

Anjinsan said:


> I'm glad you looked. Yeah, I never experienced even a hint of nute burn through two grows of AK48. 15 oz? How many plants? I got 1.5 off the first (cfl grow) and am 1/3rd of the way through harvesting #2. (Hoping to get 2 oz of her...and I think that I will)


My Jock Horror grow was three plants, 15 oz dry.

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/254769-jock-horror-harvest.html

I think I cut 1 or 2 weeks early, but there's plenty for mama and me! 

I'm hoping for 600 grams this grow.


----------



## Anjinsan (Oct 28, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> My Jock Horror grow was three plants, 15 oz dry.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/254769-jock-horror-harvest.html
> 
> ...


Daaaaaaammmmmnnnnnn. Those are some nice plants!!!


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 29, 2009)

Plants are still looking healthy. Tent temp has been 75F at 40%RH. Res temp is a constant 67F. 1100ppm / 2.2 eC at 6.0 pH. All plants have turned towards the light, and another set of fan leaves have formed above my previous tie down spots. I'll probably do my second tie down on Saturday as the runt hasn't quite made it to the net pot rim:







I have only seen one or two fungus gnats in the tent, and their numbers don't seem to be increasing. I'm hoping this may be due to the SM-90 I put in the reservoir and not just blind luck.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 29, 2009)

Looking very good mate, they are growing fast.. They must be loving the 600W and the 2.2EC (frickn nuts). I hardly run plants over 1.5EC til they are a month old, but hey, it's definitely working 4u..


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 29, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Looking very good mate, they are growing fast.. They must be loving the 600W and the 2.2EC (frickn nuts). I hardly run plants over 1.5EC til they are a month old, but hey, it's definitely working 4u..


Anjinsan has grown this strain a couple of times, and his grow logs show the AK-48 is a healthy eater. I love hydro because I can push the envelope a little, and if there's problems you can fix them quickly. I'm using the GH Nutrient Calculator to mix my nutes, and I increased the ppm by 10% on my Jock Horror grow during flower. I may try going 20% over for this grow.

I'm thinking I will need to tie down about every 5 days and if the plants continue to grow like this, I may finish the LST in time for a New Years Eve Harvest!

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/146622-first-harvest-nirvana-sw-ppp.html


----------



## RSTFRi (Oct 29, 2009)

Still looking good, they're growing super fast!


----------



## socialsmoker (Oct 29, 2009)

looking good bro!! how do u like the coco as a medium does it drain threw the net?


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 29, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> looking good bro!! how do u like the coco as a medium does it drain threw the net?


Other than having some small fungus gnat issues; the little bastages seem to love copulating in the stuff; I am very happy with the coco. After 9 days in veg I had bright white roots poking out of the 8" pots in every direction, so I think it is good media for strong root growth. By the end of a grow, the 2' x 2' x 7" tray is one massive root ball. During my last grow, the rootmass was so heavy, it cracked the reservoir and caused me to harvest a week early. I am currently feeding the plants for 15 minutes every 4 hours. As they are already enjoying 1000 ppm nutes, I'm going to change the cycle to 15 minute floods every 3 hours. I will continue this regiment,during lights on, until harvest.

Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## socialsmoker (Oct 29, 2009)

freakn knats !!! ladybugs?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 29, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Other than having some small fungus gnat issues; the little bastages seem to love copulating in the stuff;


Get onto it early dude, or else u'll be sorry.
Their population can spiral outta control ridiculously fast. 
The little Fuckers actually eat ur roots.
Hang up some sticky traps, that should sort em.
Also avoid watering near lights off if u can, as they breed in the top layer of soil during the dark period if its moist enough..


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't have a gnat problem now. I meant to say that I have had issues in the past with the coco coir. I'm using SM-90 in the res and as a weekly foliar spray, Go Gnats! sprayed on the top of the coco, and a few rogue ladybugs that found their way in to my tent.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 30, 2009)

It looks like I'll be doing a lot more tying down. The stems that have been exposed to the light are growing everywhere. I need to be sure to start them heading away from the main stem. Good thing tomorrow is Saturday, it could be a long session. As you can see from the pictures, I've tied down the plants to the edge of the netpot, and I am using binder clips to tighten any loose string as the plants grow. I think I will try to just use the binder clips with string, which should speed things up considerably.

Tent temps got in to the upper 70's due to the warm weather. The hydroton has increased tent humidity to 50% RH. Reservoir is clear, and smells wonderful due to the SM-90. 1100 ppm / 2.2 eC at 6.1 pH, added 10ml of pH down to get to 5.8 pH. Other than a few rogue ladybugs, I cannot see any critters in the tent.







Although they are growing about 1/2" per day, I don't think I'll finish the LST in time to hold a Second Annual CIA Bud Bash on New Year's Eve.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Lol, whats a CIA Bud-Bash??


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 30, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Lol, whats a CIA Bud-Bash??


I had a couple of buddies I met on RIU and their wives over for New Years Eve last year. We had dinner (standing rib roast), drinks (many), and lots of trimming. We baked all night on early buds, and each guest went home with a zip for their help! We decided to name the get together, and I even got a trophy! (See below.)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/146622-first-harvest-nirvana-sw-ppp.html

I love this hobby!


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 31, 2009)

My Homebox XL fell over a couple of grows ago, and has never been the same. I've had to keep it straight by tying it to my walls.... I blame the plastic corners that hold the supports together. In addition, it only has one entry zipper and does not have holes in the sides for isolating cool air for the light. I decided to pick up a Sun Hut XL and use the Homebox for my clone / mother tent with an 8 bulb T-5 light.

The Sun Hut has welded steel corners for the posts, intakes to isolate the light cooling circuit, enough other entries to accommodate my reservoir chiller, and a second zipper in back so I can work on LST'ing the plants without having to get inside the tent.

In addition to swapping out tents, I will be completing my second LST tie down and changing the reservoir......

Pics from this morning:







First node growth after LST with lighter for size comparison:







The lighter is leaning against the first node growth. It's probably 6" tall and getting nice and thick.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 31, 2009)

Started mixing my nutes Thursday by bubbling 12 gallons of tap water. As I wanted to be sure my water was nice and clean, I decided to add 20 ml of H2O2 (35%). Last night I mixed up the same "Growth" formula I used on the 25th. I normally let it sit overnight so the pH stabilizes beefore I start adjusting. When I went into my mud room to adjust pH, I found this:







Thick as coffee with crap on the top.  I think something in the mix (SM-90?) didn't like the H2O2.... Dumped it and scrubbed everything. I will begin mixing tonight and do the move tomorrow. 

Yay for college football!!!


----------



## 123petey999 (Oct 31, 2009)

sorry to hijack but what this LST all about people never heard of it before thanks


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 31, 2009)

123petey999 said:


> sorry to hijack but what this LST all about people never heard of it before thanks


No worries man. Check out this link: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/6834-how-lst-low-stress-training.html

It's a method of getting your canopy as even as possible for indoor grows. It is also supposed to give you multiple large buds.


----------



## 123petey999 (Oct 31, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> No worries man. Check out this link: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/6834-how-lst-low-stress-training.html
> 
> It's a method of getting your canopy as even as possible for indoor grows. It is also supposed to give you multiple large buds.


 thanks bro il av a look av u ever done it be4. might av to give it ago as mine are all differant sizes


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 31, 2009)

123petey999 said:


> thanks bro il av a look av u ever done it be4. might av to give it ago as mine are all differant sizes


Nope. This is my first try... Wish me luck!


----------



## 123petey999 (Oct 31, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Nope. This is my first try... Wish me luck!


 good luck bro im guna give this LST ago my next grow and supercropin do half and half and witch turns out best i recon sound good to me bro


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like uv had some busy days indeed Dude..
I've got a busy day 2day - Harvest Time 
It's going 2 take me a while, but hey, it's a Labour Of Love


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 1, 2009)

Mixed up a SECOND batch of GH "Growth" mix:

12 gallons tap (350 ppm / 0.7 eC; 7.8pH)

SM-90 35ml
SuperThrive 15ml
Gro 150ml
Micro 90ml 
Bloom 30ml
Floraliscious Plus 15ml
FloraBlend 120ml

1050 ppm / 2.1 eC; 6.9pH
Added 80ml pH Down to 5.8 pH.

Changed floods to 15 minutes every three hours. (Was every four hours)

Tore down the Homebox XL, and put up the Sun Hut. During construction, I noticed that although I ordered a 4' x 4' box, the shop gave me a 2' x 4'.  As my other tent was down, and the Sun Hut was open, I decided to finish it. I was very happy with the materials, and the filter/fan hanger in the ceiling fits my filter and fan like a glove. It also has built in openings for isolating the light cooling air! 







I still haven't gotten everything set up, so it still looks a little ghetto:







Here's the plants a day after their second LST session:







They look happy and healthy.


----------



## JN811 (Nov 1, 2009)

very nice set up dude. Plants are looking great. Im growing 1 femanized ak and a few other strains, ice, snow white. My ak and rest of plants are growing very slow compared to yours, about 5 or 6 days in and only starting my 2nd leave set. They do look very healthy though. Its in soil (fox farm hapy frog) and only under 1 400 watt hps so I guess thats to be expected. I don't have mylar either, just flat white paint. I was wondering if you have any pointers to help it grow faster, anything that could help that won't cost that much as my budget is dwindling. Btw this is my first grow. O and I'm doing 18-6, will 24-0 help speed things up? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 1, 2009)

JN811 said:


> very nice set up dude. Plants are looking great. Im growing 1 femanized ak and a few other strains, ice, snow white. My ak and rest of plants are growing very slow compared to yours, about 5 or 6 days in and only starting my 2nd leave set. They do look very healthy though. Its in soil (fox farm hapy frog) and only under 1 400 watt hps so I guess thats to be expected. I don't have mylar either, just flat white paint. I was wondering if you have any pointers to help it grow faster, anything that could help that won't cost that much as my budget is dwindling. Btw this is my first grow. O and I'm doing 18-6, will 24-0 help speed things up? Thanks for your help!!


I'm no weed baron, and I've only done 4 Hydro grows. Never done dirt before. I do think the secret to a good grow is good light and happy roots. I use a lot of root growth accelerators in my grow, and I think coco is the shit as far as root-friendly mediums go. I keep my res spotless and my temperatures as constant as possible (75F). I think your 400 watt should be sufficient for 4 plants, and you should be able to get nice nugs. That being said, if you can control the temps, the more the merrier! I've read differing opinions on the light cycle. I use 24/0 because it's easy to maintain (no timer), and I feel the extra hours of light help them grow.

One pointer I'd give is to start a grow log. After a while, you can get quite a few accomplished growers to follow your grow. Their advice can be invaluable.

Good luck with your grow!


----------



## JN811 (Nov 1, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> I'm no weed baron, and I've only done 4 Hydro grows. Never done dirt before. I do think the secret to a good grow is good light and happy roots. I use a lot of root growth accelerators in my grow, and I think coco is the shit as far as root-friendly mediums go. I keep my res spotless and my temperatures as constant as possible (75F). I think your 400 watt should be sufficient for 4 plants, and you should be able to get nice nugs. That being said, if you can control the temps, the more the merrier! I've read differing opinions on the light cycle. I use 24/0 because it's easy to maintain (no timer), and I feel the extra hours of light help them grow.
> 
> One pointer I'd give is to start a grow log. After a while, you can get quite a few accomplished growers to follow your grow. Their advice can be invaluable.
> 
> Good luck with your grow!


Thanks man, I would love to but I only have my crappy camera phone, 2 mp, so I couldnt take any good pics. Maybe I'll invest in a camera when I get my money right.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking good. Subscribed!


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Nov 1, 2009)

Lookin really good so far Abnjm.
When are you startin 12/12?


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 2, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Looking good. Subscribed!


Thanks for stopping in Wonderblunder. I checked out your grow journal. Most impressive. What happened to the Topsy Turvy? LOL!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 2, 2009)

IRONMAN420 said:


> Lookin really good so far Abnjm.
> When are you startin 12/12?


I'll switch to 12/12 at 4 weeks veg, or when the LST brings the growth tip to the other side of the pot. I'm directing the plant away from the light, and then along the outside of the pot so I can keep the bigger buds out of the light's hot spot.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 2, 2009)

Reservoir is sitting at 1100 ppm / 2.2 eC; 6.1 pH, 67F. Added 10ml pH down.

Growth tips have all turned towards the light. Will probably tie again in two days. A few of the exposed stems were getting too tall, so I did some minor supercropping to level them out.







A little squeezin:













Prolly two weeks to flower.


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 2, 2009)

r u guna keep the 2x4 tent or get the 4x4 how tall is your tent. plants look great


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 2, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> r u guna keep the 2x4 tent or get the 4x4 how tall is your tent. plants look great


I'm thinking I might keep the 2' x 4' tent. Everything fits, and it makes it very easy to LST the back plants with the second opening. The box says the tent is 84" tall, but it seems taller than my HomeBox XL. I think it is due to the superior filter/fan set up in the Sun Hut. Everything is right up against the ceiling....

Overall, I wish I had purchased a Sun Hut to begin with. If the 2' x 4' doesn't cut it for this grow, I can always use it as a mom/veg tent and buy the 4' x 4' version.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 3, 2009)

Reservoir is sitting at 1100 ppm / 2.2 eC; 6.1 pH, 67F. Added 10ml pH down. Air temps are 74F.

Next tie down should be tomorrow morning.








Here's a look at what the LST is doing under the canopy:







The growth is coming in so thick, I may need to cut the LST short so the buds have enough room to grow.


----------



## ol hippy (Nov 3, 2009)

Abnjm, Been checking out your grow, looks great, I just started 6 ak48s from nirvana last wk. No nutes yet plants are very small so far. Any tips on the first few wks? My temp is around 80- 85 during the day, but humidity seems low at 35 ish !? Have been hanging wet towels in closet to help but no effect so far. Do I need to raise humidity at this early stage ? Or will it come up as plant gets larger and I can mist a bit. Thanks I'll keep checking out your grow ,might help me get a good first run !! Ol hippy..


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 3, 2009)

That LST work turned out awesome. I flipped the topsy turvey right side up. I flipped it when it was too small. Next time........


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 3, 2009)

your ladies r lookn great!!!!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 4, 2009)

ol hippy said:


> Abnjm, Been checking out your grow, looks great, I just started 6 ak48s from nirvana last wk. No nutes yet plants are very small so far. Any tips on the first few wks? My temp is around 80- 85 during the day, but humidity seems low at 35 ish !? Have been hanging wet towels in closet to help but no effect so far. Do I need to raise humidity at this early stage ? Or will it come up as plant gets larger and I can mist a bit. Thanks I'll keep checking out your grow ,might help me get a good first run !! Ol hippy..


No secrets, just following what others have done here on RIU. I try to keep my air temps between 70F and 75F. I aim for 50% humidity during veg, but you're right, it's hard to get there at this time of the year and when they are small. I use a cool mist humidifier until they get big enough for transpiration to humidify the air. Also, I mix a spray of 4 oz tap water, 1ml SuperThrive, and 1ml of Floralicious+ and apply to the undersides of the leaves. This gives them a little food and stops the leaves from curling. I don't know if you are a dirtbag  or running hydro, but I keep my rez temp at 67F. I also change out and clean my rez once a week. 600 watt light is exactly 12" above the canopy with two small fans moving the air around.

I hope this helps, and good luck with your grow!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 4, 2009)

Reservoir is at 1200 ppm / 2.4eC; 5.9pH. Looked a little low, so added one gallon of distilled water to top off the rez and bring down the ppms. Air temps have ranged between 70F and 78F. RH is at 60%. Ended up tying down two of the four plants, and I expect to tie down the other two this evening. Supercropped a few of the taller stems....







Tie down on plant #1:







A little cleaner tent:







I think I will take clones this weekend and then slam them into 12/12 a few days after....


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 5, 2009)

DAMN!!! there looking good bro..just went read the whole thread..is there any diffrents in the plants (phoneos)?


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 6, 2009)

Reservoir is at 1100ppm / 2.2 eC; 5.8pH. Added another galloon of tap water. Plants are 9" above the hydroton, and 12" below the light. The growth is getting really thick and difficult to manage. Although most LST guides recommend topping the main growth stem prior to 12/12, I'm going to leave mine whole. I've read you need to do the topping one week prior to 12/12, so I don't have the time.







Side View:


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 6, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> DAMN!!! there looking good bro..just went read the whole thread..is there any diffrents in the plants (phoneos)?


Because they are so young, I don't think I can tell if there are different phenotypes yet. Although #1 is the strongest plant, in my few grows I've noticed that doesn't necessarily mean it will be the best finisher. I will be taking clones from all four plants, and will keep a mother plant of the best one.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 6, 2009)

Make sure you label your clone phenos, I do plants A,B,C,D. Then label your clones the same way, so you can track phenos.... I love the clean tent, think I need to go clean my room.........


----------



## Feldmeister (Nov 6, 2009)

Subscribed! Got some ak48's going organic grow SOG right now, but been getting real interested in a setup just like yours due to space limitations.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 6, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Make sure you label your clone phenos, I do plants A,B,C,D. Then label your clones the same way, so you can track phenos.... I love the clean tent, think I need to go clean my room.........


The toothpicks and labels are ready to mark my clones. I think #1 will be the keeper, but you can't tell until harvest. The tent is clean because I just set it up last weekend. It will be looking like a normal grow tent shortly...


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 7, 2009)

I dont like using wood markers, I have had mold issues, and if you write on the wood( you probably wouldn't with a toothpick), foliar sprays will make all the writing disapear. Thats a nice little surprise...........


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 7, 2009)

As I am putting the plants in to 12/12, and changing to an HPS bulb, I decided I would try my hand at cloning. I've read that you can easily clone two weeks into the flower cycle, so I figure if they don't take, I can try again in two weeks. Used Shultz's Take Root Cloning powder in peat plugs. Trimmed two branches per plant, then re-cut at a 45 degree angle under water. Scraped some of the outside of the stem and covered in the powder. They are in my greenhouse on top of a heat mat with 2 T-8 40w flouros providing light. Gave them a light misting of water and covered them up:







EDIT: Turned lights out for the first 24 hours. My buddy says this will stop them from immediately twisting towards the light.

I've untied all the plants ahead of flowering, and they've retained their bends:







Got a mix of the "Transition" formula bubbling away in my mixer, and a brand new 600w Solar Max HPS light (95,000 lumens). I've got 3 feet of open space over my light, so I hope that the LST will allow me to keep an even canopy 1 foot beneath the light. Tent temps are 70F - 75F and 55% RH. Res is at 1100ppm 2.2 eC; 5.8pH at 67F. I will update with new light and feed schedule after the transition today.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 7, 2009)

Some of the nicest bushiest plants. Did you cut the tips of the leaves off when you cloned? couldn't tell from pics, but it didn't say in the decription. Peat Plugs work well.
Than an egg carton? Watchout for mold. DOn't make me out to be a mold nazi, but the humidity dome is a good place for it, wood markers in soil is also good way. I think your cloning technique otherwise is awesome. should be very good. What did you soak the Peat plugs in?
Watering them with Super Thrive or Thrive ALive B-1 is def good........


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 7, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Some of the nicest bushiest plants. Did you cut the tips of the leaves off when you cloned? couldn't tell from pics, but it didn't say in the decription. Peat Plugs work well.
> Than an egg carton? Watchout for mold. DOn't make me out to be a mold nazi, but the humidity dome is a good place for it, wood markers in soil is also good way. I think your cloning technique otherwise is awesome. should be very good. What did you soak the Peat plugs in?
> Watering them with Super Thrive or Thrive ALive B-1 is def good........


Sorry, I failed to mention I had cut the fan leaves back. I'm heading to the hydro shop to get some proper plug holders today. I soaked the toothpicks in isopropyl the night before, but I will try to find some plastic markers to replace them. Soaked the peat plugs in 5.8 pH tap water that had been bubbled for 24 hours, a little of the cloning powder, and a drop of SuperThrive. The mist I use contains one drop of SuperThrive and 1ml of SM-90 per pint of water. The sulphonated canola oil in the SM-90 is supposed to help the clones resist mold and is also a wetting agent....

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 7, 2009)

sounds like a plan. I always go way heavier on superthrive than the reccomended for rootig purposes. I put 1 tsp per gallon in my aeroponic cloner and works great, Probably use about 1/2 tsp per gallon, when watering rapid rooter,s etc. I put those peat pellets on a bed of perlite, or hydroton. Then keep the water level below the peat pots. I use low tupperware dishes so I dont have to fill my whole humidity dome and use a ton of plastic plant markers. Use black sharpie on the plastic. Some colors, will fade....


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 7, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> sounds like a plan.  I always go way heavier on superthrive than the reccomended for rootig purposes. I put 1 tsp per gallon in my aeroponic cloner and works great, Probably use about 1/2 tsp per gallon, when watering rapid rooter,s etc. I put those peat pellets on a bed of perlite, or hydroton. Then keep the water level below the peat pots. I use low tupperware dishes so I dont have to fill my whole humidity dome and use a ton of plastic plant markers. Use black sharpie on the plastic. Some colors, will fade....


I used perlite for germinating, and it kept the greenhouse at a nice consistent humidity. Don't know why I didn't think to use it for cloning. So, change of plans, I'll get a low tupperware container to put the perlite and plugs in. I'll also add 1 ml of SuperThrive to my misting mix.

Do you keep them in lights out for the first 24 hours?

Thanks again for the advice. +Rep.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 7, 2009)

Mixed up a batch of GH "Transition" mix:

12 gallons tap (350 ppm / 0.7 eC; 7.8pH)

SM-90 35ml
SuperThrive 15ml
Gro 120ml
Micro 120ml 
Bloom 120ml
Floraliscious Plus 15ml
FloraBlend 120ml

1150 ppm / 2.3 eC; 6.5pH
Added 60ml pH Down to 5.8 pH.
Res temp is 67F.

Replaced the 600w MH with a 600w Solar Max HPS light (95,000 lumens). Light is still 12" above the canopy. 12/12 light schedule will start tomorrow morning at 0900 when the lights will go out for the first time. 15 minute floods will occur at 2200, 0100, 0400 and 0700 during lights on. I will also flood it once at 1400, during lights out, just for the hell of it.

Supercropped all of the tallest stems to maintain an even canopy.








And added I also added a 16" oscillating fan to blow directly at the light.







Air temps are 74F at 41% RH.


----------



## fillabong420 (Nov 7, 2009)

Plants are looking good man! I'm thinking about doing a set up like yours in the near future. How much do you think your going to yield?


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 7, 2009)

fillabong420 said:


> Plants are looking good man! I'm thinking about doing a set up like yours in the near future. How much do you think your going to yield?


I hit 15 oz on my last grow:

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/254769-jock-horror-harvest.html

I'm hoping for an even pound, but I think 1gm / watt is my long term plan. Just need to tweek the set up a bit and find a big producing pheno.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## fillabong420 (Nov 7, 2009)

Sounds doable. Good luck with the grow, I'm going pull up a seat and watch them ladies flower...

Subscribed!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 8, 2009)

Res tested at 1200ppm / 2.4 eC; 6.1pH. Added 10ml pH down. Air temp is 76F at 45% RH. Plant canopy is pretty flat with lots of bud sites showing. Will continue to supercrop the fast growers, and tuck all the fan leaves that are blocking light.







I turned the lights on above the clones. There has been no drooping, and very little color change:













I followed all of WonderBlunder's tips except for the plastic plant markers. After I got everything switched out yesterday, I decided I deserved a nice big bong rip of my Jock Horror, and got too stoned to drive to the hydro shop. Sorry dude, that's what you get for trying to teach something to a stoner....


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 8, 2009)

I would have done the same thing. Those clones look real good.... Like I said in the last post. THose are some of the niciest bushiest plants I have ever seen. Awesome documentation of your grow. THey are gonna be very pretty. This grow is about take off now that you made the flip.........I will be sitting in the back........


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 8, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I would have done the same thing. Those clones look real good.... Like I said in the last post. THose are some of the niciest bushiest plants I have ever seen. Awesome documentation of your grow. THey are gonna be very pretty. This grow is about take off now that you made the flip.........I will be sitting in the back........


On my first grow, I kept daily reservoir status notes for every day of the grow. It's a lot of work, but it's worth it to be able to go back and review my grow from a year ago. So, although this isn't as finely documented as the first grow, it will help me in future grows when I start cutting clones from my AK-48 mother plant. (Hopefully)

I finally went over to check your grow: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/234597-wonders-medical-grow-purple-widow.html Your stuff is looking incredible. There is also excellent dialogue going on in there with the other members. Lots of good ideas flying around!

I'm working my way to a veg tent and flower tent, but I'm still trying to figure out where I'm going to get the power. I have availability in the breaker box, but I'm a lazy stoner and I don't want to have to run the wire.....

With all of your help, you get a front row seat. Maybe even a Lazy Boy......


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Nov 8, 2009)

subscribed.

looks like Nirvana constantly gives
you great results.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 8, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> subscribed.
> 
> looks like Nirvana constantly gives
> you great results.


Thanks for posting Kitty. I'm very happy with the Nirvana seeds I have grown so far. I know they aren't killer strains, but they are easy to grow, produce nice harvests and make good smoke! 

Lights go on in one hour for the first day of flower!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 8, 2009)

whats up abnjm?, its going to get good now..love the records of ur grow nice job...next grow got to get a tri-meter they make it much easyer..


----------



## throttle98 (Nov 8, 2009)

hey man i love your grow. it seems real simple set up. i want to try a ebb and flow setup. i bought the pump than realized i needed to get a tent so im low on cash and stuck to soil. i looked over this grow and your last one. you got a nice harvest there. idk i need to research more b4 trying any non soil grow. im on my first one now.


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 8, 2009)

question, how come you LST'd this strain? It produces one main cola, unless top'd/fim'd etc. of course


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey I need more power as well, Im running an extension cord up the stairs because the up stairs circuits are full. I have availablity to the breaker box, but have no idea what to do? ANy ideas?


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 9, 2009)

Well if you have no idea what you're doing, you're kinda beat lol. I ran my room to its own 20 AMP breaker, and had a beaner install a switch on my meter so my bill isnt anymore than what it was before the room =)


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 9, 2009)

nice harvests and good buds thats all u can ask for!!!!! well disease free lol .


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 9, 2009)

so you have 2 power bills? that would be good..... I dont think I can swing my whole grow room on. I have 15 amp breakers, and I have fille up the 2 upstairs (except for laundry room). Hoping to have enough juice from the laundry room to swing (2) 400ws.. any ideas?


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 9, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> whats up abnjm?, its going to get good now..love the records of ur grow nice job...next grow got to get a tri-meter they make it much easyer..


Thanks for sticking around. I do have a tri-meter, but it is a pain in the ass to keep calibrated. I bought it when I had to leave town for a few months, and my wife had to check the reservoir. Made it easier for her.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 9, 2009)

How much did the meter run ya? how do you calibrate? Having 2 meters would make things easier it seems.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 9, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> so you have 2 power bills? that would be good..... I dont think I can swing my whole grow room on. I have 15 amp breakers, and I have fille up the 2 upstairs (except for laundry room). Hoping to have enough juice from the laundry room to swing (2) 400ws.. any ideas?


I only had 20 amps going to my garage and I paid an electrician $450 to give me two more 20 amp circuits running out there.

Not cheap, but not killer, either, especially now that I'm fairly certain that power won't be an issue.

Was a pain in the ass breaking my two tents down, but that big of a deal.

If you're interested, see my journal for more info.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 9, 2009)

throttle98 said:


> hey man i love your grow. it seems real simple set up. i want to try a ebb and flow setup. i bought the pump than realized i needed to get a tent so im low on cash and stuck to soil. i looked over this grow and your last one. you got a nice harvest there. idk i need to research more b4 trying any non soil grow. im on my first one now.


I did my first grow in hydro. The ebb and flow is a very simple system to maintain, and it gives good harvests. Mix some new nutes every week and check ppm and pH daily. A little pH down and tap water will keep your nutrients in line.

Good luck with your grow!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 9, 2009)

ReAVeR said:


> question, how come you LST'd this strain? It produces one main cola, unless top'd/fim'd etc. of course


I've had height issues with all of my grows, and I needed to maintain an even canopy.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 9, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Hey I need more power as well, Im running an extension cord up the stairs because the up stairs circuits are full. I have availablity to the breaker box, but have no idea what to do? ANy ideas?


Unless you know a cool electrician, I think you're stuck with extension cords. You can cause a lot of problems if you don't know what you are doing...


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 9, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> How much did the meter run ya? how do you calibrate? Having 2 meters would make things easier it seems.


After my discount, it was under $200.00. Measures pH, ppm and temp of your reservoir. As my chiller already has a temperature guage, I should haqve only gotten the pH, ppm version...

http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=TRI500&AC=1


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 9, 2009)

Aaah..... were you using the aquarium type PH test kits before?


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 9, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Aaah..... were you using the aquarium type PH test kits before?


No. I have a pH pen, and the ppm truncheon. I didn't trust my wife to take care of them properly while I was away, so I put the Tri Meter in the res. The problem with them is that because they are immersed in the nutes 24 hours a day, you have to clean and calibrate them constantly. Maybe I'll put the Tri Meter in later today so you can see how it compares to my pen and truncheon.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 9, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Unless you know a cool electrician, I think you're stuck with extension cords. You can cause a lot of problems if you don't know what you are doing...


The electrician doesn't necessarily need to be "cool"; you just have to have a valid lie for why you need more power.

I told him I was turning my garage into a "man cave" with a fridge and AC, so they each needed their own 20amp circuit.

If you're doing it in bedrooms, just say that you're not going to be running your heat/AC throughout the house anymore and are just going to have space heaters/portable ACs in each room for when people are in there - they'd each necessitate their own 20amp line, and voila, you're golden.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 9, 2009)

I would rather keep as many people out of it as possible though. I think I may stick with extension cords for now. I think I will go buy a breaker box in case I do need to do this, or use it somewhere in the future. I am 100% legal in my growing, maybe a little unethical due to location but whatever. Unethical meaning, my landlord would probably like to be aware of something like this before doing it, but theres a risk in telling him and having to move.....


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 9, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> so you have 2 power bills? that would be good..... I dont think I can swing my whole grow room on. I have 15 amp breakers, and I have fille up the 2 upstairs (except for laundry room). Hoping to have enough juice from the laundry room to swing (2) 400ws.. any ideas?


No i have one bill, but the meter that determines how much energy is consumed by my house, can be turned on and off with the switch i have. So for 2 weeks out of the month my meter is off, not recording a single watt used. You can put a 20 amp in there, there should be some open spots. You can prob put your room on a 20AMP if you dont have 2K's


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 9, 2009)

ReAVeR said:


> No i have one bill, but the meter that determines how much energy is consumed by my house, can be turned on and off with the switch i have. So for 2 weeks out of the month my meter is off, not recording a single watt used. You can put a 20 amp in there, there should be some open spots. You can prob put your room on a 20AMP if you dont have 2K's


I'm no electrician (obviously), and if you're cool with it, then cool, but I do believe stealing from the power company is tied with telling every person you know for the reason(s) most people get caught.

Very, very, very bad idea.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 9, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> I'm no electrician (obviously), and if you're cool with it, then cool, but I do believe stealing from the power company is tied with telling every person you know for the reason(s) most people get caught.
> 
> Very, very, very bad idea.


I agree. If not tied with telling everyone, it's a close second. Electricity is cheap. Don't give them any other reasons to check your house. On the other hand, it's your grow, do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 9, 2009)

I will continue to pay my electricity..... Just gonna add 400ws, at my next house I think I will do the neccesary modifications to run way more lights. I should just slow my roll... kick back and smoke one...........


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 9, 2009)

I checked my tent at 2100 last night to be sure my timer was working properly, and found a dark tent. I put my 8 bulb T-5 light over the plants while I took the HPS light apart. Turns out the new bulb I purchased had gone bad after the FIRST light cycle. Pulled out the old bulb and replaced it with the back up, and was under full HPS light by 2130.

Res check this morning showed 1300 ppm / 2.6 eC at 6.1pH. As the res looked low, I added two gallons of tap and 20 ml pH down for a 1200 ppm; 5.9 pH mix. The plants are drinking about 1 gallon of water a day, and I think I forgot to top off yesterday. 

I didn't get a chance to take pictures with lights on, so all I have is a sneak shot showing the tops of the plants:







Checked the clones this morning, and the temp in the greenhouse was 90F! I had opened the vents in the top of the cover, but the lights were so close I don't think it let any of the heat out. Moved the lights up 2" and left the vents partially opened. Air temp is now a constant 82F. I think the clones yellowed a bit, but I don't think I killed them..


----------



## moonin (Nov 9, 2009)

Damn I think you have some sort of spidy-sense for your weed man lol.


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 9, 2009)

still looking good bro keep it up!!!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Dude, if one of these Girlies goes Male b sure 2 hit me up, id Love some Pollen off a Good Inidica 

..Looking Damn Sexy Though!!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 10, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Hey Dude, if one of these Girlies goes Male b sure 2 hit me up, id Love some Pollen off a Good Inidica
> 
> ..Looking Damn Sexy Though!!


Don't jinx me! I've never had a male or hermie with any of my Nirvana feminized seeds. We'll know soon enough....


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 10, 2009)

Those are filling out........ looking kick ass......


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 10, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Don't jinx me! I've never had a male or hermie with any of my Nirvana feminized seeds. We'll know soon enough....


neither have I... really tells you something about the bank


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 10, 2009)

ReAVeR said:


> neither have I... really tells you something about the bank


Wish I would've seen this a couple of days ago when I was going to order fem'd beans from Nirvana, but was then told that hermies were a real threat - needless to say, have reg seeds on the way - AK48, Ice, and Master Kush.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 10, 2009)

Ice is good......


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 10, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Ice is good......


Nirvana Ice is next on my growing journey. I've read good stuff about it. After that, if I get this cloning thing down, I'm going to try Serious Seeds AK-47 or Sensi's Jack Herrer. RezDoz at Reservoir looks like he grows some mean seeds. He's always out of stock though.....


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 11, 2009)

Res has stabilzed at 1200ppm / 2.4 eC; 5.9pH. Res temp is 67F. Air temps are 75F lights on, and 67F lights out. I think I over LST'd, as I'm having a problem getting the main stem to catch up to the lower growth. I've tied back surrounding growth to expose the main stems to light. Plants are 14" tall, so they have grown 5" over the past four days.

Top View:






Side View showing lots of branching:






I made the mistake of adding 1/2 ml Floraliscious+ to my misting bottle for the clones, and I burnt them a little bit. I'm back to pure water with SuperThrive. Greenhouse temps are sticking around 82F.

Clones showing a little yellowing at the tips and edges due to my feeding.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 11, 2009)

looking sweet, those clones look real good too. Def should make it. hope to see roots in a few days.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 11, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> looking sweet, those clones look real good too. Def should make it. hope to see roots in a few days.


Thanks man. It is my first try at cloning. I think I over reacted to the yellowing leaves. I referred to "Gardening Indoors with Hydroponics" by George Van Patten, and it says that yellowing edges is a sign that roots are forming. I hope he's right.... I noticed a little white powdery substance at the base of one of the clones, so I mixed up some SM-90 in the foliar spray and gave the whole box a good spray.

Lights are coming on in a few minutes, and I post updated pictures.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 11, 2009)

I used spray every day sometimes even twice a day, a heating pad underneath is ideal, I use a pad from a back injury deal, A few bucks at walgreens. I have heard that foliar spray increases foliage growth more than root growth, but I think the foliage spray keeps them looking healthy.........while rooting...... my preference tos spray everyday


----------



## monkeyinthemist (Nov 12, 2009)

wow your plants look good . the last time i cloned i used peat cubes and 1 out of 6 rooted hope you have better luck than i did. on an unrelated subject what type of tent are you using and what are the demensions. thanx


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 12, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I used spray every day sometimes even twice a day, a heating pad underneath is ideal, I use a pad from a back injury deal, A few bucks at walgreens. I have heard that foliar spray increases foliage growth more than root growth, but I think the foliage spray keeps them looking healthy.........while rooting...... my preference tos spray everyday


I'm with you. I have been airing the greenhouse out and foliar spraying twice a day. In addition, I give the peat plugs a light spray on the outside to keep them moist. The clones are still yellowing at the tips, but they appear to still be alive.







I may have to try another round of clones within the next week. Better safe than sorry.....


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 12, 2009)

monkeyinthemist said:


> wow your plants look good . the last time i cloned i used peat cubes and 1 out of 6 rooted hope you have better luck than i did. on an unrelated subject what type of tent are you using and what are the demensions. thanx


This is my first cloning attempt ever.... I'd be pretty happy with 1 out of 6, but I want to be sure I have a viable mother for all 4 plants. I think I'll be trying again this weekend.

I got the Sun Hut LG 2' x 4' but the interior dimensions are * 54" x 35 1/2" x 84". *I also have the HomeBox XL, and the Sun Hut is the superior tent. The Sun Hut frame is made of all steel construction, where as the HomeBox has plastic corner connectors. The Sun Hut has all the ducting you need to run a very cool tent. The SunHut also has an entry on the back side which makes for easier crop management. The SunHut also has a superior filter/fan set up in the ceiling.

If you are thinking about getting a tent, I'd recommend looking at the SunHut.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 12, 2009)

Res check this morning came in at 1350ppm / 2.7eC at 5.7pH. The reservoir was also about 2 gallons low. Added two gallons of tap for a 1250ppm / 2.5eC at 5.8pH mix. Because the ppms are rising, and the pH is falling, the plants are drinking more water than nutrients. I will continue to add tap to keep the ppm's at the target 1200ppm. Plants are growing about 1" per day, and look healthy:







Side view shows plenty of branching:







No sex is showing yet....


----------



## mv400 (Nov 12, 2009)

Your grow looks so nice  That AK-48 was my other choice but I ended up buying Royal Flush from Nirvana  After I am done with my first grow Big Buddha Blue Chese and CH9 Aroma I will be starting Royal Flush. By then you probably will be finished and let us know about the smoke  

That ppm value, is it solved matter measurement or something else? I always wondered.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 12, 2009)

mv400 said:


> Your grow looks so nice  That AK-48 was my other choice but I ended up buying Royal Flush from Nirvana  After I am done with my first grow Big Buddha Blue Chese and CH9 Aroma I will be starting Royal Flush. By then you probably will be finished and let us know about the smoke
> 
> That ppm value, is it solved matter measurement or something else? I always wondered.


I will definitely post a smoke report on the AK-48.

ppm is a measure of the dissolved nutrient salts in the reservoir. Mogie has a pretty good explanation on this thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/14207-ec-tds-ppm-what-differences.html

Good luck with your grow!


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 12, 2009)

dam dude your ladies r growing like crazy , how do they smell lol. great up dates too!!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 12, 2009)

looks good, still cant believe how awesome those look bushy and nice.......................


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 14, 2009)

Res has settled in at 1200 ppm / 2.4eC; 5.8pH, 67F. Just in time for another rez change..... I have been adding 1 gallon of tap every day to keep the rez levels up. I'm mixing up a batch of "Bloom" at 1240ppm / 2.5eC for tonight's change. Air temps have been 74F lights on and 68F lights off.

Plants are 17" tall. Although they are growing 1" a day, they are staying bushy without much stretch:













I can't tell if the clones have struck roots yet. I may throw these under another light, and take more this weekend...







Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 14, 2009)

your clones willl be fine........ IT just takes time. You don't want a whole lot of light, more light will encourage more vegetative growth..... right now root growth is key....... just keep doing what your doing and you will have roots soon..... more is always better, I ended up with 10 extra on the last clone batch..... Fellow patients like free clones...............


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Nov 14, 2009)

Clones are looking good mate, at around 1 week they may appear to droop, but that is normal. I reckon you will get 6 of those to live.. Meaning 4 plants to flower and to mothers


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 15, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> your clones willl be fine........ IT just takes time. You don't want a whole lot of light, more light will encourage more vegetative growth..... right now root growth is key....... just keep doing what your doing and you will have roots soon..... more is always better, I ended up with 10 extra on the last clone batch..... Fellow patients like free clones...............





XxNinjaxX said:


> Clones are looking good mate, at around 1 week they may appear to droop, but that is normal. I reckon you will get 6 of those to live.. Meaning 4 plants to flower and to mothers


Thanks for the kind words guys. I've taken the greenhouse top off and have started misting them 3x a day. I'm confident #1 will be the best plant, so I took another 6 or so cuttings from it when I cleaned up the lower branches this morning. They are soaking in water until I can get the green house set up again.

Thank you both for all of your help!kiss-ass


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 15, 2009)

One month in! 

Mixed up a batch of GH "Bloom" mix:

12 gallons tap (350 ppm / 0.7 eC; 7.8pH)

SM-90 35ml
SuperThrive 15ml
Gro 60ml
Micro 120ml 
Bloom 180ml
Floraliscious Plus 15ml
FloraBlend 120ml
KoolBloom 60ml

1250 ppm / 2.5 eC; 6.4pH
Added 70ml pH Down to 5.8 pH.
Res temp is 67F.

Changed out the rez last night. Did some trimming of the undergrowth this morning. I mainly took the fans that were touching the ground and not getting much light and any branches that didn't look like they would produce. I kept the trimmings from #1 & #3 (Best Plants) to try my hand at clones again. THey are soaking in water until I get the greenhouse set yup again.

Air temps are 68F lights out, 74F lights on. I THINK I've seen some girlie bits on the plants, but I'm not certain. I'm hoping I didn't overstress the plants with all of my LST and SuperCropping. My other grows usually showed sex within the first week.... 

Top Shot showing LOTS of tucked fan leaves:







Side shot showing my clean up job and my $5 Wally World fan moving air under the canopy:







Any tips, tricks or advice are always appreciated!


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 15, 2009)

I must say, I like this grow.
I like:
-How organized your journal is 
-Bushiness
-fan under canopy

Awesome job, no worries, they will show sex soon........


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 15, 2009)

still lookin good cant wait to c em budn up .


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Nov 16, 2009)

Fark man, more and more impressed each time i come here..
Ru expecting another great yield out of these?
Wat would u b happy with?


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 16, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I must say, I like this grow.
> I like:
> -How organized your journal is
> -Bushiness
> ...


 Thanks WonderBlunder. I keep the journal updated as a permanent record that I can refer to on future grows. Bushy plants make for big buds...I hope! I originally bought the under-canopy fan to control gnats I had in a previous grow. It kept the little bastages from landing on the coco and laying eggs. Once they were under control, I set it in the center of the tray pointing straight up. I think the moving air helps cool the hotspot you get in the very center of the light coverage.


socialsmoker said:


> still lookin good cant wait to c em budn up .


 I'd like the little bitches to show me some sex first!


XxNinjaxX said:


> Fark man, more and more impressed each time i come here..
> Ru expecting another great yield out of these?
> Wat would u b happy with?


 I'd like to hit 600 gms, but I'll be happy with one pound. As I have never LST's or supercropped, I don't know how these actions will affect my yield. I've averaged 15oz on my last three grows, so I hope 16oz is attainable. Took the cover off my clones last night and misted them. Woke up this morning, and they were all fallen over and dead looking... Guess I will try again tonight....


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Nov 17, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> I'd like the little bitches to show me some sex first!


Remember wat i said if 1 of them is Male..


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 17, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Remember wat i said if 1 of them is Male..


I won't forget about you Ninja! I even did some quick research on proper collection and storage....


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 17, 2009)

Busy as hell yesterday and missed my update. I apologize to the 2 people that actually read this thing.... LOL!

The plants are drinking like crazy. Rez is at 1400 ppm / 2.8 eC at 6.0pH, but it's like 4 gallons down after two days... They seem to be surviving the 2.8 eC, so I think I will mix my next "Bloom" batch at +10% or 2.6 eC. Plants are 20" tall and growing about an inch a day. Growth looks healthy, and I am keeping the light 12" above the canopy.







SIDE VIEW:






In my last post I said I had killed my clones. Well, in another stoner moment, I forgot I had turned the container around and the shorter plants were on the left side. Seeing the shorter plants, I just assumed it was my larger clones, and they had fallen over. I more closely surveyed the damage this morning, and this is what I found:







ROOOOOOOTS! 

I didn't check the others, because this is the clone from my strongest plant, and it's all I was looking for..... I will check them tonight.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 17, 2009)

Abnjm, how much room do you have surrounding the table?

Are you going to put them into a bigger table when you flower or are you keeping them in that?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 17, 2009)

Plants look awesome........... Glad to see the roots on the clones....... Everytime I come in here, it reminds me of something I need to do, or should have done. 15 ounces....... you bastard....... I need to climb that ladder. I am thinking about grabbing a Lumatek dual 600w, ballast this morning?. I wish I would be able to pull 15 ounces off each...........


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 17, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Abnjm, how much room do you have surrounding the table?
> 
> Are you going to put them into a bigger table when you flower or are you keeping them in that?


Hi Bob,

It's a 2' x 2' table in a 2' x 4' tent. A foot clearance on two sides, and an inch or two on the other sides.

I can't move them to another table because the table is probably just one big root ball by now. I planted the seedlings in coco coir in netpots, and then surrounded them by hydroton:







I decided I'd try it on my first grow because I read that root ball size has a direct effect on bud production. So, I figured the bigger the root ball, the bigger the buds and just made one large pot. Besides, I hated looking at all that open area around the netpots not being available to my roots.....

I know I would have issues if any of my plants turn out male, but I use feminized seeds and will now use clones, so the risk is small. It worked for me the first time, and I've just continued to do it on my other grows. I'm averaging 15 oz, trimmed close and dry, off of 4 plants.

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 17, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Plants look awesome........... Glad to see the roots on the clones....... Everytime I come in here, it reminds me of something I need to do, or should have done. 15 ounces....... you bastard....... I need to climb that ladder. I am thinking about grabbing a Lumatek dual 600w, ballast this morning?. I wish I would be able to pull 15 ounces off each...........


Dude! I would kill for your set up. Your room must look like the surface of the sun.......I'm still dithering on building my veg / mom tent, and I don't have much time to decide with the roots showing now! I've been very happy with my Lumatek, but I bought it early and is not a MH/HPS model. I have to use a conversion MH bulb which decreases the lumens.

Thanks for following along!


----------



## fillabong420 (Nov 17, 2009)

Plants are looking good man and the clones are rooting! What kind of setup are you thinking about puting those clones and mothers in?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 17, 2009)

there comeing along nice man, love all the air movement u got going on can never have to much..next show ur going to put some co2 in there right?? right??..lol i bet they whould be monsters..


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 17, 2009)

fillabong420 said:


> Plants are looking good man and the clones are rooting! What kind of setup are you thinking about puting those clones and mothers in?


I bought a 2'x4' 8 tube T-5 lamp from my local hydro shop, and I'm going to hang it in my old HomeBox XL. I can use either 4 or 8 tubes, so I'll use the 4 bulbs when I just have mom's in there, and I can use the 8 tubes to get a head start on vegging my plants. If these lights are as good as I've read, I probably won't have to use the MH in the other tent anymore.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 17, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> there comeing along nice man, love all the air movement u got going on can never have to much..next show ur going to put some co2 in there right?? right??..lol i bet they whould be monsters..


I lost my two biggest colas to bud rot at the end of my second PPP grow. These fuckers were 2 liter sized monsters with centers that had turned to mush. Ever since, I have tried to keep the air dry and really moving during flower. I didn't have any problems with my last grow.

I think CO2 would be way beyond my lazy stoner abilities. I'd have to rethink my cooling because I keep the big fan on 100% 24 hours a day. Of course, I never thought I'd have a rez chiller either.....


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 17, 2009)

Checked the res before the first flood tonight, and added 3 gallons of water. eC went from 2.8 to 2.6 and pH stayed at 5.9. Tucked a bunch of fan leaves, and verified I have 4 lovely females with pistils as thick as pipe cleaners. I have stopped all supercropping, and will start tying the plants down if I start to run out of space.

After the tuck:






It will be filled back in by morning......


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 17, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> I lost my two biggest colas to bud rot at the end of my second PPP grow. These fuckers were 2 liter sized monsters with centers that had turned to mush. Ever since, I have tried to keep the air dry and really moving during flower. I didn't have any problems with my last grow.
> 
> I think CO2 would be way beyond my lazy stoner abilities. I'd have to rethink my cooling because I keep the big fan on 100% 24 hours a day. Of course, I never thought I'd have a rez chiller either.....


yeah i had some mold do the same, congats of the 4 ladys


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 18, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> yeah i had some mold do the same, congats of the 4 ladys


Thank you. Thank you. Mother and children are resting comfortably.....


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 18, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> It's a 2' x 2' table in a 2' x 4' tent. A foot clearance on two sides, and an inch or two on the other sides.
> 
> ...


An elbow off of a 2x2 footprint (with a 600, no less) is simply amazing - astoundingly good work, my friend.

I'll be content with an elbow off of 4x4 footprint under a 1000 with CO2 enrichment for my first run in this system.

Keep up the good work, my man


----------



## spicole420 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here some advice for u. Try the patch. Your thumb gets greener with each grow. Can't wait to see how this grow goes. U are the weed lord!!!!


----------



## fillabong420 (Nov 18, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> I bought a 2'x4' 8 tube T-5 lamp from my local hydro shop, and I'm going to hang it in my old HomeBox XL. I can use either 4 or 8 tubes, so I'll use the 4 bulbs when I just have mom's in there, and I can use the 8 tubes to get a head start on vegging my plants. If these lights are as good as I've read, I probably won't have to use the MH in the other tent anymore.


So are you going to put the mothers and clones that have rooted in a flood table as well?


----------



## JN811 (Nov 19, 2009)

hey man, i posted a couple weeks ago when I started my ak. Your grow looks great! My ak is at about day 17 and is shooting up in size everyday! My avatar is a pic i took of her about 3 days ago or so... I wanna see yours bud so I know what to expect! Btw I'm subscribed now! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 19, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> An elbow off of a 2x2 footprint (with a 600, no less) is simply amazing - astoundingly good work, my friend.
> 
> I'll be content with an elbow off of 4x4 footprint under a 1000 with CO2 enrichment for my first run in this system.
> 
> Keep up the good work, my man


Hi Bob,

I finally got my lazy stoner ass over to your thread, and it looks like we design the same way... Put something together, tweek it, come up with another idea, tear it down, put up the new shit, tweek it, etc..... LOL! That's what I love about this hobby. You can use your imagination to maximize production, and at the end of the process you get weed! 

You should have no problem getting the weight you want with the set up you have developed. Let me know how you like the SM-90. I have not seen a SINGLE fungus gnat this entire grow, and the addition of the SM-90 is the only thing different from my previous, gnat infested, grows.

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 19, 2009)

fillabong420 said:


> So are you going to put the mothers and clones that have rooted in a flood table as well?


I'm going to hand-water them for a while. My buddy uses "mom pods" for his mothers. They are small, single plant E & F setups he designed. I'm going to make him show me how to build a couple when he comes over to collect his clones this weekend.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 19, 2009)

JN811 said:


> hey man, i posted a couple weeks ago when I started my ak. Your grow looks great! My ak is at about day 17 and is shooting up in size everyday! My avatar is a pic i took of her about 3 days ago or so... I wanna see yours bud so I know what to expect! Btw I'm subscribed now! Keep up the good work!!!


Your plants look great! I subscribed to your thread too.

Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 19, 2009)

Rez is nicely dialed in at 1200 ppm / 2.4 eC / 5.8 pH. Adding 1.5 gallons of tap per day. Rez temp is still at 67F. Tent temps range from 67F to 78F at 45% RH. Plants are 23" tall and still look good:







You can see the branching caused by the LST and Supercropping. Lots of budsites in the level canopy:







Clones are still plugging along. 4 of the 8 have struck roots, and I plan on moving them to some coco this weekend, and then in the soon to be built mom / clone tent:


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 19, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I finally got my lazy stoner ass over to your thread, and it looks like we design the same way... Put something together, tweek it, come up with another idea, tear it down, put up the new shit, tweek it, etc..... LOL! That's what I love about this hobby. You can use your imagination to maximize production, and at the end of the process you get weed!
> 
> ...


Lol, you ain't kidding - thanks for stopping in to my humble little thread.

Actually in the process of ripping my veg tent down now and making it a double-decker E&F tent - like you, I always think there's a better way to do things 

I did knock myself out cold with a hammer yesterday though, so might take it easy today.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 19, 2009)

Really moving...........



Bob Smith said:


> I did knock myself out cold with a hammer yesterday though, so might take it easy today.


I gave myself a nice smack on the thumb yesterday with a hammer..... I know how you feel. sit, back, smoke, one............


----------



## JN811 (Nov 19, 2009)

Man watching your grow make me want to make mine better! Thanks for the insperation!


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Nov 19, 2009)

they're looking humongous and pretty!

keep up the great work


----------



## pinkjackyle (Nov 20, 2009)

it seems 2 me that your pragmatic approach 2 doing things wood allow u 2 consider doing a hempybucket grow . it has all the growing characteristics of hydro w-o ph-ppm-ec nonsense that consumes so much time and resources/equipment . just a thought since u will b using clones mostly for now on and it is easy to transplant or move 2 a larger container for flowering


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 20, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> they're looking humongous and pretty!
> 
> keep up the great work


Thanks kitty! I love this portion of the grow... Everything changes so quickly, and all you really have to do is check the rez and tuck fan leaves. Oh, and dream about how big the harvest is gonna be!!!!!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 20, 2009)

pinkjackyle said:


> it seems 2 me that your pragmatic approach 2 doing things wood allow u 2 consider doing a hempybucket grow . it has all the growing characteristics of hydro w-o ph-ppm-ec nonsense that consumes so much time and resources/equipment . just a thought since u will b using clones mostly for now on and it is easy to transplant or move 2 a larger container for flowering


Hey Pink. I actually enjoy the "ph-ppm-ec nonsense". I know I''m a geek/dork, but I like the feeling of accomplishment when I have a nute issue, and I fix it on the first try. 

I have to spend 5 minutes a day to test the rez and tuck fan leaves, and I can get the rez emptied, cleaned and refilled in about an hour. So, I've got about 1.5 hours per week invested in maintenance. Believe it or not, my wife is a big gardener, and I've got her interested in helping out on the grows. 

I think I'm getting this set-up dialed in, so I'm hesitant to change, but if you have any good links explaining the hempy method, I'd love to read more about it.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 20, 2009)

My wife helps with transplants, and seed starting. she is best at the ingesting part....... but arent we all.......


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 20, 2009)

Res is down to 1050ppm / eC 2.1 at 5.6pH, so I know the plants are drinking AND eating. Just started mixing my new res of the "Bloom" formula + 10%. Should end up around 1350ppm / eC 2.7. Res temp is 67F and tent temps are swinging between 67F and 78F.

Canopy is now 26" tall:






Nice branching going on, and the Wally World fan is working away under the canopy:












All supporting some nice little baby bud sites:












Clone / Mom tent is up, and the T-5 has been hung. Interior air temps are 77F with 4 bulbs lit and no fans, but I think I'll need to put a fan in when I turn on the other 4 bulbs. Clones are going into coco tomorrow and getting put under the four T-5's. Pics when they are settled.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 20, 2009)

I think I am going to build a big flood table for my flowering room.......Put it 1-2 feet off the ground. Put a drain in there leading to a res. I may use an automatic watering system, but nothing recirculating. All runoff will be waste water............Hempy pots and Coco is what I am thinking. I am thinking the table for ease of mind. I have a tarp over the carpet, and even when water hits the tarp I wipe it up, worried about ruining the carpet without knowing it(under tarp). Flood table would make me feel better. Thinking a 4X8 sheet of plywood, some 2X6s for the walls and the framework underneath. Fillet the edges with epoxy and micro balloons. Either coat the whole thing with epoxy(several coats) or fiberglass. Epoxy is very strong, but is brittle under pressure..... Hydroton, rock, moving pots around could be enough to damage the epoxy and let moisture into the wood. These problems can all be forgotten with even the lightest grade fiberglass........


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 20, 2009)

ruining carpet sucks. especially when you need that damn deposit back


----------



## pinkjackyle (Nov 20, 2009)

as i hunt and peck i dont c linky thingy . "someguys parabollic scrog" will put u right


----------



## pinkjackyle (Nov 20, 2009)

wonder blunder , just get u a tile shower liner its thick rubber and will last decades


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 21, 2009)

Excellent thread my Weed Baron friend! 

+rep for you

It has been a while since I have been here and your grow is looking sweet.

Has inspired me to get my camera going and post a few pics myself.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 21, 2009)

kpw555 said:


> Excellent thread my Weed Baron friend!
> 
> +rep for you
> 
> ...


Glad to have you back my brother. Can't wait to see your grow. It's been a while......


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 21, 2009)

tile shower liner..... Is this something I can cut to size? or buy multiple. THis sounds good.... Plus rep for you.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 21, 2009)

After two weeks with most plugs showing roots, I figured it was time to get the clones under a better light, and give them a little to eat....

I hydrated some coco coir with the following mix:

3 gallons tap (350 ppm / 0.7 eC; 7.8pH)

SM-90 15ml
SuperThrive 5ml
Gro 5ml
Micro 5ml 
Bloom 5ml
Floraliscious Plus 1ml
FloraBlend 45ml

550 ppm / 1.1 eC; 7.1pH
Added 7ml pH Down to 5.9 pH.

Planted the clones as deep as possible in 5" x 5" pots. Planted my #1 clone in a 9" x 9" pot to allow more root growth, as this will be my AK-48 mother. I put the clones in my old HomeBox under the new 8 bulb T-5 light. I only have 4 bulbs burning now, and will not turn the other 4 on until I see good vegetative growth from all plants. Tent temp is 77.4F.

Their new home:







I'm hoping four of the clones make it to the next flower cycle. Once they are situated, I will veg them under the T-5 lights for 3 weeks, and then throw them under the 600w HPS......


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 21, 2009)

so the clones will eventually go into larger netpots with coco in the ebb and flo?


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 21, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> so the clones will eventually go into larger netpots with coco in the ebb and flo?


If I only get 4 to survive, I will use my previous method of coco / hydroton. If I get all 6 to survive, I'm going to transplant them to 7" square pots full of coco, and try a normal grow to compare yield.....


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 21, 2009)

That would be cool. I really want to try Coco. Maybe hempy pots as well. Might have to switch nutes though....... Don't want to do that over night...... Apparently with a 2 gallon pot of Coco will equal a 4 gallon pot of soil....


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 21, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> That would be cool. I really want to try Coco. Maybe hempy pots as well. Might have to switch nutes though....... Don't want to do that over night...... Apparently with a 2 gallon pot of Coco will equal a 4 gallon pot of soil....


I've read that coco is supposed to be a very easy medium for roots to develop in. These AK-48s were showing roots outside of 9" netpots at 9 days into the veg cycle. I use the GH Flora series nutes, and I have never had any type of deficiency in coco. I do have pretty hard water which I think helps with the Calcium and Magnesium issues.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 21, 2009)

I love when they show you those roots early in the game...... makes me feel special.........


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 21, 2009)

your going to have some nice buds bro !!! ive gotta few n a bubbler shown bud sites come by and check it out if u want . glad to hear the clones r surving.


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 21, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> tile shower liner..... Is this something I can cut to size? or buy multiple. THis sounds good.... Plus rep for you.


the shower line can be bought at a plumbing supply house. just tell them what lenght u want.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 21, 2009)

As it is rez change night, I decided to take some pics and check the plants a few minutes before lights on. Every now and then I like to look at the plants without the HPS on to get a good feel for their color. Canopy is 27" high and continues to grow at an inch a day.

Mixed up a batch of GH "Bloom" +10% mix:

12 gallons tap (350 ppm / 0.7 eC; 7.8pH)

SM-90 35ml
SuperThrive 15ml
Gro 70ml
Micro 130ml 
Bloom 200ml
Floraliscious Plus 15ml
FloraBlend 130ml
KoolBloom 70ml

1300 ppm / 2.6 eC; 6.3pH
Added 60ml pH Down to 5.8 pH.
Res temp is 67F.

Still bushy:






Bud sites in the canopy:






And some baby bud close ups:


















I'm off to change out the rez, and then to my buddy's place to check out his new flower room.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 22, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> your going to have some nice buds bro !!! ive gotta few n a bubbler shown bud sites come by and check it out if u want . glad to hear the clones r surving.


I'm already subscribed to your thread! I've just never grown using your method, your plants look great, and I don't have anything to add. LOL!


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 22, 2009)

its cool bro basically same thing i just have a air stone and the roots grow n the water and eat when they get hungry instead of flooding.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey I just found this thread and that's a great setup you got there man.

About how much you think your hydro setup cost ya? I'm trying to put together my first one and trying to keep within $200-400 tops for my initial setup. 

I'm going to be watching this one. Great job by the way. Scribed.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 22, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Hey I just found this thread and that's a great setup you got there man.
> 
> About how much you think your hydro setup cost ya? I'm trying to put together my first one and trying to keep within $200-400 tops for my initial setup.
> 
> I'm going to be watching this one. Great job by the way. Scribed.


I'd say I've got $2,000.00 in my set up if you include the chiller, A/C unit, dehumidifier and humidifier. I think my basic set up was around $1,000.00, and I pulled 12 zips off my first grow. Mostly by blind luck......

I think you can still get a decent set up with your budget. There's a lot of guys that grow sweet bud in dirt with CFLs. Keep on reading, there are lots of opinions about which pieces should get the higher dollar unit. But I just want to say that you can never have too much light!!!!


----------



## pinkjackyle (Nov 22, 2009)

wb- all the ones ive seen have been installed on tha job as most of the homes i work on r custom , so u can install it as u c fit . looken nice


----------



## Dr.RR (Nov 22, 2009)

Damn man they are looking great! Compared to other grows you've done, is AK-48 for sure a faster growing/maturing plant?


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 23, 2009)

Reservoir is 1350 ppm / 2.7 eC @ 5.9pH. 67F and the pump bag seems to keep the nutes nice and clear. Air temps range between 67F and 79F. Plants are still 27" tall, so I hope the growth spurt is over after 2 weeks.













Clone / Mom tent is a constant 79F at 60% RH. The two clones from the weakest plant (left side) seem to be taking off...  But it looks like they all MAY make it.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 23, 2009)

Dr.RR said:


> Damn man they are looking great! Compared to other grows you've done, is AK-48 for sure a faster growing/maturing plant?


I think the PPP was a bit faster, but I did no LST or SuperCropping on that grow:

https://www.rollitup.org/1580080-post124.html

And I'm certain the PPP has been my best producer as far as pure weight. But, I think the White Widow and Jock Horror are better smoke. As I just grow for my wife and I, I'm not too concerned about total weight...

Anyway, the AK-48 has been a very easy plant to cultivate, it grows very fast, and I think I'll get 8 of 8 clones to make it through on my first cloning attempt. If the smoke is as good as I've read, I'd recommend the strain.

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks sick, 12 ounces off that setup. You got it down man. I am not pulling anything like that. That is a little higher than my goal, but I am running 1800w of lights.... Now that I have my strain and room dialed, i think I should be able to get 12 ounces...... Hoping for more......


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 23, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Looks sick, 12 ounces off that setup. You got it down man. I am not pulling anything like that. That is a little higher than my goal, but I am running 1800w of lights.... Now that I have my strain and room dialed, i think I should be able to get 12 ounces...... Hoping for more......


The PPP was my first grow. I got 12 zips despite myself.... You will be able to surpass me easily with 1800 watts of light. Your most recent buds are pretty....


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 23, 2009)

I would say hats off to you and your first grow. This is my real first grow. Before it was all bagseed and CFLS and MHs. My first time with HPS and real equipment. If I surpass you I would be very happy guy. PPP is that Pure Power Plant or Purple Power Plant. I have been reccomended that for its yields.
What is your projected harvest date


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 23, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I would say hats off to you and your first grow. This is my real first grow. Before it was all bagseed and CFLS and MHs. My first time with HPS and real equipment. If I surpass you I would be very happy guy. PPP is that Pure Power Plant or Purple Power Plant. I have been recommended that for its yields.
> What is your projected harvest date


I bought the Nirvana Pure Power Plant. I averaged almost 4 oz a plant on my second grow, and I had to throw out two monster colas due to bud rot. They were the size of 2 liter soda bottles.

Prolly gonna cut the second week of January. I wanted a New Years Eve harvest, but I got started too late.

Heading upstairs to check the res and tuck some fan leaves.....


----------



## baggednismo (Nov 23, 2009)

The girls are coming along quite well Abnjm

Im going to tag along for this grow, your about 2 months ahead of my AK-48 Nirvana seeds and id like to see what im in for


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 23, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> The girls are coming along quite well Abnjm
> 
> Im going to tag along for this grow, your about 2 months ahead of my AK-48 Nirvana seeds and id like to see what im in for


Welcome along! I can't be two months ahead of you. I only put the seeds in water 7 weeks ago. (I'm on day 38 in the tent) Just checked the res and tucked some fan leaves. Plants are 29" tall, and I have about 16" of additional usable height. I should be able to keep all parts of the plant at least 12" from the light!

Ready for their day:







Added 2 gallons of tap to bring rez up a bit.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 23, 2009)

looks beautiful........ Was it the same tent you pulled the 12 zs out of>?


----------



## Dr.RR (Nov 23, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> I think the PPP was a bit faster, but I did no LST or SuperCropping on that grow:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/1580080-post124.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I only grow for myself & friends, but I'd like to minimize the total amount of grows in a year. I've read that PPP has a piney aftertaste, is this true? Couple months ago my buddy had me try some of his stash and it was some of the best stuff ever. Amazing uppy high & a very noticeable piney taste; truly amazing! If this was PPP I'm going to shit my pants!  I've got a Jock Horror that's in flowering as we speak; I'm not counting on a big yield from it but I'm excited to see what the smoke is like. Your grow is looking fantastic; keep it up!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 23, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> looks beautiful........ Was it the same tent you pulled the 12 zs out of>?


Nope. I used the 4' x 4' HomeBox XL. But I think my 2' x 4' Sun Hut will produce just as much. A lot of the buds that would shoot out horizontally in the 4 x 4 are pushed up towards the light by the short walls.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 23, 2009)

Dr.RR said:


> Thanks for the info! I only grow for myself & friends, but I'd like to minimize the total amount of grows in a year. I've read that PPP has a piney aftertaste, is this true? Couple months ago my buddy had me try some of his stash and it was some of the best stuff ever. Amazing uppy high & a very noticeable piney taste; truly amazing! If this was PPP I'm going to shit my pants!  I've got a Jock Horror that's in flowering as we speak; I'm not counting on a big yield from it but I'm excited to see what the smoke is like. Your grow is looking fantastic; keep it up!


The PPP is a nice, all around plant. Great production, easy to grow, nice buzz.... The Jock Horror may surprise you. I got 15 zips dry off of three plants for my last grow:

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/254769-jock-horror-harvest.html

The Jock is some fine weed! You will enjoy it!

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 23, 2009)

lookin very nice Abnjm.. i'm also growing the AK-48 from Nirvana right now. In reference to that other dude who is looking for pollen, too bad we don't know eachother, I had the male that was this phenotype's brother. I used him to pollinate some sourDiesel, I have yet to grow out any of that cross though. the female that I have right now is way more sativa dominant in her features. she has very thin blades and has the typical sativa long stringy buds that fatten up real nice at the end. really good smoke. 

great job with your journal.. one of the best ive seen as far as regular pics, from the same angles, you give a really good prospective on your progress (which has been quite good I might add)


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 24, 2009)

Rez is at 1300 ppm / 2.6 eC @ 5.8pH. Plants drank another 2 gallons overnight for the third night in a row. They are still 29" tall, and now's when they will really start beefing up instead of stretching. Air temps range between 67F and 79F with rez temp at 67F. The plants seem to appreciate the 10% stronger mix from last week, so I'm going to bump it to 20% for the next nute change.







Buds are forming:







Veg / Mom tent is 79F at 55% RH with 4 T-5 lit. I've noticed a few gnats, and have set out some sticky paper. It looks like all of the clones are starting to show some vegitative growth. As I will be out of town til Friday, I will give them a light feeding prior to leaving tonight.







The mom for plant #1 has just started to put out some leaves!:







Comments are welcome!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 24, 2009)

Steadmanclan said:


> lookin very nice Abnjm.. i'm also growing the AK-48 from Nirvana right now. In reference to that other dude who is looking for pollen, too bad we don't know eachother, I had the male that was this phenotype's brother. I used him to pollinate some sourDiesel, I have yet to grow out any of that cross though. the female that I have right now is way more sativa dominant in her features. she has very thin blades and has the typical sativa long stringy buds that fatten up real nice at the end. really good smoke.
> 
> great job with your journal.. one of the best ive seen as far as regular pics, from the same angles, you give a really good prospective on your progress (which has been quite good I might add)


Sounds like you have some cool ass genetics to play with! Now that I have the Veg / Mom / Clone tent, I will feel more confident buying non-feminized seeds, and trying out some higher dollar strains. My buddy is begging me to get Headband seeds, but I think it is a clone-only strain. I want to try AK-47 or Jack Herrer next.

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## baggednismo (Nov 24, 2009)

im drooling on myself watching the production inside that tent! I cant wait to have something bigger than a cabinet to grow in...

did you raise the light to take photos or is it stationary?


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 24, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> im drooling on myself watching the production inside that tent! I cant wait to have something bigger than a cabinet to grow in...
> 
> did you raise the light to take photos or is it stationary?


Keep your grow as clean as you have, and you'll get there....

I keep the light at least 12" above the canopy. It's a 600w so you get about 9,000 lumens per square foot at that distance. In addition, the 600w should be able to cover 9 square feet at that height. On my previous grows, I had the light too close, and I think I bleached them, resulting in sub-optimium production.


----------



## ol hippy (Nov 24, 2009)

Abnjm, Nice grow !! I'm about 12 days behind you with my 6 ak48s, from nirvana as well. I've gor 1 runt who had a bad root start and 1 that got bent over pretty bad. But 4 are lookin good just hope the 2 that got messed up are the males !! I'm thinking about trying to take a few clones off of the bent plant but don't have the room to set up a clone area yet.. Hope you have a great harvest I'll be watching to see what these guys produce..This is my first try at hydro. good luck Abnjm...


----------



## pinkjackyle (Nov 24, 2009)

looking like a professional well done


----------



## mv400 (Nov 24, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Rez is at 1300 ppm / 2.6 eC @ 5.8pH. Plants drank another 2 gallons overnight for the third night in a row. They are still 29" tall, and now's when they will really start beefing up instead of stretching. Air temps range between 67F and 79F with rez temp at 67F. The plants seem to appreciate the 10% stronger mix from last week, so I'm going to bump it to 20% for the next nute change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is like smoker's porn   hats off my man hats off..


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 24, 2009)

ol hippy said:


> Abnjm, Nice grow !! I'm about 12 days behind you with my 6 ak48s, from nirvana as well. I've gor 1 runt who had a bad root start and 1 that got bent over pretty bad. But 4 are lookin good just hope the 2 that got messed up are the males !! I'm thinking about trying to take a few clones off of the bent plant but don't have the room to set up a clone area yet.. Hope you have a great harvest I'll be watching to see what these guys produce..This is my first try at hydro. good luck Abnjm...


Hey Old Hippy. I stopped by your grow. Your plants are coming along nicely! Very bushy!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 24, 2009)

pinkjackyle said:


> looking like a professional well done


Thanks for keeping track of the grow Pink! I hope the yield is professional also!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 24, 2009)

mv400 said:


> It is like smoker's porn   hats off my man hats off..


Thanks for stopping by MV. I really enjoy spending a little time every day to insure my grow produces the best it possibly can. And I like just looking at the plants....


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 24, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Thanks for stopping by MV. I really enjoy spending a little time every day to insure my grow produces the best it possibly can. And I like just looking at the plants....


i set there and watch mine also and get high lol grows lookn great still bro.


----------



## JN811 (Nov 24, 2009)

dude your grow is amazing! Very nice job!! I wish I would of grown all Ak, it is my nicest plant and getting pretty big...


----------



## DownForTheCause (Nov 24, 2009)

wow man, this thread makes me want to switch to hydro so much! Youre an inspiration man, keep it going strong


----------



## JN811 (Nov 24, 2009)

ya im definetly giving dro a try next time around!


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 24, 2009)

your rocking. What type brand coco is that? I should know this by now........


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 24, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Sounds like you have some cool ass genetics to play with! Now that I have the Veg / Mom / Clone tent, I will feel more confident buying non-feminized seeds, and trying out some higher dollar strains. My buddy is begging me to get Headband seeds, but I think it is a clone-only strain. I want to try AK-47 or Jack Herrer next.
> 
> Thanks for checking in!


 
i have grown headband, i think it is clone only. i had a mother of it until about 6 months ago. very tasty herb indeed.

in case you didn't know, the genetics behind headband are og kush crossed with sour diesel. I had a male that was sugar mountain. sugar mountain is northern lights mom pollenated with a white widow male. So, i have a batch of seeds that are (OG Kush X SourDiesel)x(NorthernLights x WhiteWidow) crossing the 2 f1's should give me several phenotypes. I'm stoked for it.

at that same time with the sugar mountain male I also pollenated SourDiesel, BlueMystic, SensiStar, and Mazar. I just wish I had a whole warehouse to grow in so I could make 20 starts out of each cross at the same time, and start looking for the traits i'd like to bring out.


----------



## bigbuds4you (Nov 25, 2009)

Really enjoyed the details of the journal. I have been on the fence as what to buy for a light source? Was looking at a Galaxy 600 digital ballast with a hydrofarm AC 6 inch reflector . Can you give me the details of your vegging bulb ? Great job on the grow !!! I was at the hydro store today and the guy tried to convince me that two 600 watt lights was too much for a 5 x 10 area . Im going to try soil my first attempt . Thanks for all the details !


----------



## baggednismo (Nov 25, 2009)

He is running a 400w mh ceramic bulb that covers more spectrum. I think he explains it more in his Jock Horrow grow that you can find a couple pages back
600w technically should cover a 6'x6' area so i dont see how thats too much in a 6'x10' room or maby go to 2 400w


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 25, 2009)

i think 2 4's would be too little light for a room that size. 2 6's would be much better. i don't know what the fuck that guy was thinking. 1 1000 watter with a light mover would also kick ass in a room that size.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 25, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> i set there and watch mine also and get high lol grows lookn great still bro.


I'm at the in-laws for Thanksgiving, and it just didn't seem right having my first cup of coffee this morning and not being in my grow room.

I miss them already......


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 25, 2009)

JN811 said:


> dude your grow is amazing! Very nice job!! I wish I would of grown all Ak, it is my nicest plant and getting pretty big...


I tried to grow PPP and Snow White my first grow. The Snow White didn't produce very well, but I figured it was just the strain. My second grow was White Widow and PPP. The White Widow only produced one oz. It was then that I figured out the PPP was out growing the other plants and cutting their production. I only grow one strain at a time now...

Other folks can do multiple strains, but I think my lazy stomer mind lacks the IQ points to get it done right...


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 25, 2009)

DownForTheCause said:


> wow man, this thread makes me want to switch to hydro so much! Youre an inspiration man, keep it going strong


I used Hydro my first grow and it was easier than I had expected. The folks at RIU gave me plenty of advice and kept me from screwing it up too bad. You'll get many opinions as to the best media, but once you get the chemistry down, hydro is very simple to maintain. COuple of tubs, couple of pumps, some nutes and some media and you are ready to rock!

I think the Bubbleheads have a nice system for the first-time hydro grower....

Good luck with your grow!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 25, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> your rocking. What type brand coco is that? I should know this by now........


I can't remember the brand, but it was some generic stuff (SunLeaves?)from Worm's Way. I bought two bricks with my original set up, and just used up the last of it for my 4th grow. I don't know that the brand makes a big difference if you properly pre-treat it. I soak mine in unsoftened water for a few days, changing the water regularly to clear excess sodium. Before I plant in it, I soak it in 5.8pH water, and then add light pH'd nutes. When I put the seedlings in the coco, the roots go crazy looking for the moisture and nutes.

My most recent seedlings are in new stuff my hydro shop sold me, and you are supposed to have to pre-treat it. I hope it works...

I'll get the brand information when I get home later this week.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 25, 2009)

Steadmanclan said:


> i have grown headband, i think it is clone only. i had a mother of it until about 6 months ago. very tasty herb indeed.
> 
> in case you didn't know, the genetics behind headband are og kush crossed with sour diesel. I had a male that was sugar mountain. sugar mountain is northern lights mom pollenated with a white widow male. So, i have a batch of seeds that are (OG Kush X SourDiesel)x(NorthernLights x WhiteWidow) crossing the 2 f1's should give me several phenotypes. I'm stoked for it.
> 
> at that same time with the sugar mountain male I also pollenated SourDiesel, BlueMystic, SensiStar, and Mazar. I just wish I had a whole warehouse to grow in so I could make 20 starts out of each cross at the same time, and start looking for the traits i'd like to bring out.


Looks like I know who to go to when I have genetics questions! And I have plenty...... 

The first question is.....

As you saw in my previous post, I want to get into more exotic strains. If you were starting your mom collection, which strain would you choose?

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 25, 2009)

bigbuds4you said:


> Really enjoyed the details of the journal. I have been on the fence as what to buy for a light source? Was looking at a Galaxy 600 digital ballast with a hydrofarm AC 6 inch reflector . Can you give me the details of your vegging bulb ? Great job on the grow !!! I was at the hydro store today and the guy tried to convince me that two 600 watt lights was too much for a 5 x 10 area . Im going to try soil my first attempt . Thanks for all the details !


I'm using the following:

-Lumatek 600w / 120v Digital Ballast
-Hilux Grow AMH 600w conversion bulb - 55,000 Lumens
-Hilux Grow HPS 600w Lamp  90,000 Lumens
-Cool Junior Air-Cooled Reflector

I am now using a 2' x 4' Sun Hut tent....

I have the new 8 bulb T-5 (400'ish watts?) hanging in my veg tent, so it will be interesting to compare vegitative growth between the MH and T-5's.... I think I will do just as well with the T-5's because by properly scheduling, I can take 4 or 5 weeks to veg, and still keep to the same flowering cycle....

Good luck with your grow!

I'm still a noob, but I think 2 - 600w lights in a 5' x 10' area would rock! That is, if you can keep the temps down.


----------



## JN811 (Nov 25, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> I tried to grow PPP and Snow White my first grow. The Snow White didn't produce very well, but I figured it was just the strain. My second grow was White Widow and PPP. The White Widow only produced one oz. It was then that I figured out the PPP was out growing the other plants and cutting their production. I only grow one strain at a time now...
> 
> Other folks can do multiple strains, but I think my lazy stomer mind lacks the IQ points to get it done right...


Ya snow white is my smallest of the 7 plants right now  . It looks very nice though, how did it smoke? Im hoping quality makes up for quanity. Next time around I'm going for all one strain too. growing four diffrent kinds is kinda a pain in the ass....


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 25, 2009)

JN811 said:


> Ya snow white is my smallest of the 7 plants right now  . It looks very nice though, how did it smoke? Im hoping quality makes up for quanity. Next time around I'm going for all one strain too. growing four diffrent kinds is kinda a pain in the ass....


Sorry man. I was so excited for my first harvest, and so ripped because it was New Year's Eve that I didn't separate the Snow White from the PPP...

I DID separate the Nirvana White Widow on my second grow, and kinda forgot about it.... I remembered it about 3 months into the cure, and it was fantastic. More people have complimented me on the White Widow than any other strain....

Unfortunatley, my stash rarely lasts three months, and I'm just trying to make it to the next harvest before I run out and have to give money to the drug cartels...

I MAY have some leftovers by the time the AK-48 is ready to cut.....


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 25, 2009)

The reason I ask the brand of coco is because all of the coco in my town in cut very fine..... Can't find any big fibers. The stuff I bought would wash right out of a net pot.........Guess I will have to order it......


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 25, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> The reason I ask the brand of coco is because all of the coco in my town in cut very fine..... Can't find any big fibers. The stuff I bought would wash right out of a net pot.........Guess I will have to order it......


The Sunleaves coco had some big honkin chunks in it. Some were as big as dice! I can't remember the brand of the stuff my hydro shop sold me, but it came in three consistencies. Fine, medium, and rough. I'm out of town, but will send you the info when I get home. I got the medium, and it had lots of fine particles, and a few larger pieces.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 25, 2009)

I got Botanicare Coco Coir. I got a 5kg brick. Also bought a bag of soil just in case the Coco doesn't work. Got to love the in laws...... Mine are not fond of my medication.......


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 25, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I got Botanicare Coco Coir. I got a 5kg brick. Also bought a bag of soil just in case the Coco doesn't work. Got to love the in laws...... Mine are not fond of my medication.......


Cool. I think you will be happy with the coco. It is great for root development, and is almost impossible to overwater. I'm flooding mine every 3 hours while the lights are on..... Keeps the roots cool, nutes fresh in the tray, and replaces all the oxygen to the roots.

Believe it or not, I LOVE my inlaws. They are great folks, but know nothing about my medication. That's why I take "walks" during the holidays...


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 25, 2009)

I was thinking a drip system to start. My trays are only 4 inches deep...... My 7 gallon smart pots are 11 inches tall(still very low). Apparently this stuff I got is supposed to retain moisture like vermiculite which is exactly what I am not looking for.... Hydro store answer is buy perlite. I think I would rather switch coco though....... and maybe add perlite if neccesary. Glad you love your in-laws. I dont like mine..... They are very different than my family, having a hard time dealing with it......


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 25, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I was thinking a drip system to start. My trays are only 4 inches deep...... My 7 gallon smart pots are 11 inches tall(still very low). Apparently this stuff I got is supposed to retain moisture like vermiculite which is exactly what I am not looking for.... Hydro store answer is buy perlite. I think I would rather switch coco though....... and maybe add perlite if neccesary. Glad you love your in-laws. I dont like mine..... They are very different than my family, having a hard time dealing with it......


Cool. I've never seen anyone using a drip system on coco. Normally you see Drain to Waste or E & F. I'm looking forward to seeing your results!


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 25, 2009)

It would be drain to waste in ebb and flow tables, but it would be dripped in. It all depends on what kind of medium I can get my hands on. COnsidering I have alaready bought soil and one kind of coco, I may not go buy a another kind for the same project. I may just work with what I got, there are alot of questions that will answer themselves in the nxt few weeks.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 25, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> It would be drain to waste in ebb and flow tables, but it would be dripped in. It all depends on what kind of medium I can get my hands on. COnsidering I have alaready bought soil and one kind of coco, I may not go buy a another kind for the same project. I may just work with what I got, there are alot of questions that will answer themselves in the nxt few weeks.


I think you've found the perfect Weed Baron's Creed: "There are alot of questions that will answer themselves in the next few weeks".

That could describe every one of my grows...


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow Abnjm, you flood your coco every three hours when the lights are on?

I know nothing about coco, but assumed it was closer to rockwool, in that it held a ton of moisture (which is why I went with hydroton, which you can flood as often as you want and not risk overwatering). Is it not like rockwool and I've been wrong this whole time?

Also, about things changing during a grow, you're not kidding - been tweaking my setup for the past few months, doubt I'll ever be completely "finished" doing that - there's always something that could be improved.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 25, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Wow Abnjm, you flood your coco every three hours when the lights are on?
> 
> I know nothing about coco, but assumed it was closer to rockwool, in that it held a ton of moisture (which is why I went with hydroton, which you can flood as often as you want and not risk overwatering). Is it not like rockwool and I've been wrong this whole time?
> 
> Also, about things changing during a grow, you're not kidding - been tweaking my setup for the past few months, doubt I'll ever be completely "finished" doing that - there's always something that could be improved.


Hi Bob,

I've got some coco and some hydroton in my tray. I flood the coco every 4 hours when the roots are just in the coco, and I start acceleating the floods when the roots hit the hydroton. It is very difficult to over-water with the stuff.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 25, 2009)

Gotcha; so it sounds like the coco is your "safety net" just in case a pump fails and they're without water for a bit, and the hydroton is your "main" flooding medium - makes sense.

Thanks for the answer, appreciate it.


----------



## bigbuds4you (Nov 25, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> I'm using the following:
> 
> -Lumatek 600w / 120v Digital Ballast
> -Hilux Grow AMH 600w conversion bulb - 55,000 Lumens
> ...


Thanks for the reply !

Im on my way to a 600 grow ! I made a killer score today , like new 600 watt xtrasun ballast with an AC xtrasun reflector with a agro red bulb and Ostberg 6 in inline fan for $120.00 Cant wait to get this going . Im considering a hortilux super for vegging . Need to get the room started and vents ran. Hope they turn out close to what you have going . Looking good ! Im going to use one 600 with a light mover for my first grow. Hope i didnt highjack your post . Take Care !


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 25, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Cool. I think you will be happy with the coco. It is great for root development, and is almost impossible to overwater. I'm flooding mine every 3 hours while the lights are on..... Keeps the roots cool, nutes fresh in the tray, and replaces all the oxygen to the roots.
> 
> Believe it or not, I LOVE my inlaws. They are great folks, but know nothing about my medication. That's why I take "walks" during the holidays...


 
get yourself an Iolite.. then you won't have to take the predictable "stoner walk" that lasts way too long. come to find out those walks were an inside joke among my family that they laughed at everytime I left to go burn. 

Now I can just "go to the bathroom" for 15 minutes or so and continue through the day with no-one the wiser because i never stink like a joint, or even a bong or a pipe for that matter. the portable vapor is by far the best thing that has ever happened to me. being able to medicate anywhere is huge... I'm sure you understand


----------



## baggednismo (Nov 26, 2009)

Steadmanclan said:


> get yourself an Iolite.. then you won't have to take the predictable "stoner walk" that lasts way too long.


A couple friends and I were puffin on an Iolite in the ithica commons. come to find out there was a police officer less than 20ft from us around the corner. when we walked out of the ally way there he was completely oblivious to what just happened or even attuned to the fact he was prolly standing there for the entire 2g's smoked

Ya know Abnjm, if you spend a lot of time away from home but you still want to see your girls you can always buy a couple dlink wifi cameras and set up a VPN this way not everyone could hop onto your video stream and you can take a look see for anywhere in the world


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 26, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Gotcha; so it sounds like the coco is your "safety net" just in case a pump fails and they're without water for a bit, and the hydroton is your "main" flooding medium - makes sense.
> 
> Thanks for the answer, appreciate it.


I don't think I'd give myself too much credit for the "safety net" portion of my set up, but the coco does retain water much better than the hydroton.  

I stumbled on the setup by blind luck. It was my first grow, and I had NO idea of what I was doing other than what I had read on RIU. I started the plants in coco as I had read it is one of the best mediums for root growth. Then I read that Hydroton was very forgiving during flood cycles, and it was impossible to drown the plants in the stuff. I had net pots filled with coco in an open tray, so I decided to fill the open areas with Hyrdroton to make more area for the roots to grow.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 26, 2009)

bigbuds4you said:


> Thanks for the reply !
> 
> Im on my way to a 600 grow ! I made a killer score today , like new 600 watt xtrasun ballast with an AC xtrasun reflector with a agro red bulb and Ostberg 6 in inline fan for $120.00 Cant wait to get this going . Im considering a hortilux super for vegging . Need to get the room started and vents ran. Hope they turn out close to what you have going . Looking good ! Im going to use one 600 with a light mover for my first grow. Hope i didnt highjack your post . Take Care !


Dude. You stole that equipment! As long as you can cool that 600w, you will be producing major smokage....

And no, you didn't hijack my theread!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 26, 2009)

Steadmanclan said:


> get yourself an Iolite.. then you won't have to take the predictable "stoner walk" that lasts way too long. come to find out those walks were an inside joke among my family that they laughed at everytime I left to go burn.
> 
> Now I can just "go to the bathroom" for 15 minutes or so and continue through the day with no-one the wiser because i never stink like a joint, or even a bong or a pipe for that matter. the portable vapor is by far the best thing that has ever happened to me. being able to medicate anywhere is huge... I'm sure you understand


My in-laws laugh at me whether I go walking or not.... 

I googled the Iolite. Looks cool. Is it easy to use? I travel a lot for work, and most hotels are non-smoking now, so I'm hesitant to risk the $250 clean up bill if they smell smoke in the room. It would be a nice piece of travel gear.....


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 26, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> A couple friends and I were puffin on an Iolite in the ithica commons. come to find out there was a police officer less than 20ft from us around the corner. when we walked out of the ally way there he was completely oblivious to what just happened or even attuned to the fact he was prolly standing there for the entire 2g's smoked
> 
> Ya know Abnjm, if you spend a lot of time away from home but you still want to see your girls you can always buy a couple dlink wifi cameras and set up a VPN this way not everyone could hop onto your video stream and you can take a look see for anywhere in the world


I was actually thinking of setting up a camera in my tent, but I'm a bit of a technology idiot. How much money are we talking to set one up? I have a wireless router in my home......


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 26, 2009)

yea mine do to. another glass of wine..... please sir can I have another..... Iolite would be great.... Looks like its dinner table friendly......


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 26, 2009)

hey abdjm this place has some vaps mini hand held http://marijuana .com .com hope it helps , after u log on to maijuana .com click the picture n the middle of page then it will show that vap and there will b a list of diff vaps on the left . the vapir 1 v5.0 is 150.00 .hows the ladies ? pics ?happy thanks giving


----------



## Wavey Crockett (Nov 26, 2009)

Long time stoner, first time grower. Great grow journal, very informative. Ordered AK-48 seeds from Nirvana yesterday and plan to germinate them as soon as they arrive. I'm going to be growing 4 plants under a 600W light in a 5' x 5' space. Hope my grow turns out as good as yours.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 26, 2009)

The Iolite looks sweet. Vaporizers are in compliance with "clean air act" that was just revised in my state. PURPOSE was for nursing homes, and hospitals. I wish when I went to the hospital they gave me a vaporizer to use my medicine


----------



## baggednismo (Nov 26, 2009)

A wireless router is do able but you have to remember that its not very secure... god forbid someone were to stumble on it one day... if you were to do it securely i would suggest a VPN router so you can have an encrypted tunnel then just rdp into your home box which is running the network camera dvr software. the dlink cameras were an easy install @ our computer shop, pretty straight forward. the wired cameras will be faster as they can transfer data at 100mbps vs 802.11b 11mbps, 802.11g 54mbps, 802.11n > 100mbps

dlinks product list
http://www.dlink.com/products/category/?cid=7


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 26, 2009)

After two days away, I got home just in time to update my rez prior to the first flood of the light cycle. Initial readings were 1450ppm / 2.9 eC at *4.9*pH. Added five gallons of tap water for a 1200ppm / 2.4 eC @ 5.4pH. My house sitter decided she was a bit chilly when we were gone, and she decided to warm the house up.. Flower tent high for the last 24 hours shows 91F! Luckily I've got a strong fan moving air over the top of the plants, and I've consistently kept the light 12" above the canopy. Plants still look good with 39" tall colas popping through the canopy. Clones look OK, and I forgot to take pics, and I'm too stoned to go back up there. Anyways, here's the flower tent (socialsmokers request )


Bud Sites are starting to stretch







Side shot showing branches and clearing undergrowth:












Some buds:
























I think when the res was low and the ppm had risen and pH dropped, the plants were not using all available nutrients and the ppms are getting too high....So I'm not going to exceed my previous "Bloom" +10% mix.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 26, 2009)

Wavey Crockett said:


> Long time stoner, first time grower. Great grow journal, very informative. Ordered AK-48 seeds from Nirvana yesterday and plan to germinate them as soon as they arrive. I'm going to be growing 4 plants under a 600W light in a 5' x 5' space. Hope my grow turns out as good as yours.


Dude. Thanks for reading it! I hope what I've written down can help you. So far, AK-48 has been a great strain to grow. The plants are developing nicely, and they are very low maintenance....so far. 

Sounds like we will have the same set up. Have you decided on dirt or hydro yet? I did hydro my first time, and had good results. (12oz off of 3 plants.)

Thanks again for stopping in!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 26, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> The Iolite looks sweet. Vaporizers are in compliance with "clean air act" that was just revised in my state. PURPOSE was for nursing homes, and hospitals. I wish when I went to the hospital they gave me a vaporizer to use my medicine


I have been saving for a vape. Maybe I'll start out with one of these.....

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 26, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> A wireless router is do able but you have to remember that its not very secure... god forbid someone were to stumble on it one day... if you were to do it securely i would suggest a VPN router so you can have an encrypted tunnel then just rdp into your home box which is running the network camera dvr software. the dlink cameras were an easy install @ our computer shop, pretty straight forward. the wired cameras will be faster as they can transfer data at 100mbps vs 802.11b 11mbps, 802.11g 54mbps, 802.11n > 100mbps
> 
> dlinks product list
> http://www.dlink.com/products/category/?cid=7


Looks pretty cool, but more than I want to spend...

Thanks!


----------



## Dr.RR (Nov 26, 2009)

Damn bro your grow fascinates me! I think I might have to go with some AK-48 my next grow. It's on my list but I've read a lotta people have problems with Nirvana beans...? Lookin' fantastic man keep it up!


----------



## alexonfire (Nov 26, 2009)

ya go vape,
Good grow man good job!


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Nov 26, 2009)

hell ya looks good


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 26, 2009)

Dr.RR said:


> Damn bro your grow fascinates me! I think I might have to go with some AK-48 my next grow. It's on my list but I've read a lotta people have problems with Nirvana beans...? Lookin' fantastic man keep it up!


This is the third seed order I've placed with Nirvana. I have been very happy with the speed and stealth of delivery, quality of the seeds, and germination rates. All of my orders have been feminized seeds, and I have not had a single male or hermie. (Knock on wood)

Everyone has an opinion on what is best.....keep reading until something catches your eye.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 26, 2009)

I have been very happpy with Nirvana. All solid strains. Certainly not the best, but easy to grow, stable, and good quality......


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Nov 27, 2009)

Starting to look how we want em 
Keep it up!!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 27, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Starting to look how we want em
> Keep it up!!


Long time no see. Hope you've been busy smokin some of your latest harvest... 

Res is at 1200 ppm / 2.4 eC @ 5.4pH. Here's some pics just after lights out this morning:

I moved the light to about 14" above the canopy due to some slight bleaching on a couple of the colas.






Buds are starting to show a tiny bit of sugar:
























Only the mom and the two #4 clones (far left) are showing any vegetative growth: 






I think my next grow might be from seed....


----------



## Wavey Crockett (Nov 27, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Dude. Thanks for reading it! I hope what I've written down can help you. So far, AK-48 has been a great strain to grow. The plants are developing nicely, and they are very low maintenance....so far.
> 
> Sounds like we will have the same set up. Have you decided on dirt or hydro yet? I did hydro my first time, and had good results. (12oz off of 3 plants.)
> 
> Thanks again for stopping in!



No problem, thanks for writing it. I've decided to go with a soil medium for this grow, but in the future I'll definitely be trying to do some hydro grows.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 27, 2009)

Hmmm, coco looks moist. As long as they are still standing you should be good. It always takes longer than planned.... That tent just filled up. canopy looked like mushroom before, now its all level and beautiful....... those clones will survive, I have had uite a few start losing leaves, and then just jump back....


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 27, 2009)

Wavey Crockett said:


> No problem, thanks for writing it. I've decided to go with a soil medium for this grow, but in the future I'll definitely be trying to do some hydro grows.


that's exactly what i said 4 years ago when i started doing this indoor... ive never made it out of the soil, and im sure i don't _need_ to. but, there is the advantage of growing speed, and a possible shorter flowering time with a slightly bigger yield from hydro. the only advantage soil gives is in the improved flavor of your flowers. the flavor and aroma are enough to keep me in the dirt. but i still wish i had the room and the money to set up a hydro table next to my existing bloom tent, and see what the real difference would be... oh well.. some day


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 27, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Hmmm, coco looks moist. As long as they are still standing you should be good. It always takes longer than planned.... That tent just filled up. canopy looked like mushroom before, now its all level and beautiful....... those clones will survive, I have had uite a few start losing leaves, and then just jump back....


I soaked the coco in a light nutrient solution when I transplanted. I fed each plant 100ml of the nutes four days later, and I mist them twice a day. I think I had good starts on all the clones, but I dropped the ball on maintenance just before I repotted. I'm hoping the new media will get the slow ones moving along....

It's official, my four plants have filled the 2' x 4" tent from wall to wall. The sides of the grow that bump against the shorter sides are perfectly squared. I'll take a pic to show you when the lights come on tonight. After the initial LST and SuperCropping, the only canopy management I've done is tucking the fan leaves. Other than the stretching colas, the canopy is perfectly flat. In addition, I've moved the light to about 14" above the middle of the canopy to reduce hot spot bleaching, and give the outer buds a little more love. I'm glad I followed your's and Ninja's advice to LST and SuperCrop, this is by far the best canopy I've had on any of my grows. I hope it equates to monster yields!!!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 27, 2009)

Steadmanclan said:


> that's exactly what i said 4 years ago when i started doing this indoor... ive never made it out of the soil, and im sure i don't _need_ to. but, there is the advantage of growing speed, and a possible shorter flowering time with a slightly bigger yield from hydro. the only advantage soil gives is in the improved flavor of your flowers. the flavor and aroma are enough to keep me in the dirt. but i still wish i had the room and the money to set up a hydro table next to my existing bloom tent, and see what the real difference would be... oh well.. some day


Dude. If I had of known you were a dirtbag, I would have not listened to your advice!!! LOL!

I've thought a few times of going the opposite direction myself and attempt a dirt grow. I've read they are superior tasting plants. Unfortunately, I'm very happy with the flavor of my buds, and I'm still learning a lot about hydro....


----------



## violator kush (Nov 27, 2009)

jesus thats a crazy grow cant wait to see the end of the grow five leafs man


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 27, 2009)

violator kush said:


> jesus thats a crazy grow cant wait to see the end of the grow five leafs man


Five Leafs! My first award from this grow! I'd like to thank the academy and all the little people......

Thanks for stopping in VK.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 27, 2009)

I think they will be fine. Just give them a little time and they will blow up. Im about to add the water to my 5kg Coco Coir brick. Smart pots a ready. Bought some materials for 4 more tables. One per 7 gallon pot...... It is coming.......


----------



## baggednismo (Nov 27, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with growing from seed again, maby a G13 strain this time? still contemplating my next seed choice but im thinking thai super skunk is a definite. That canopy from what i can see in the top pic looks great.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 27, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> There is nothing wrong with growing from seed again, maby a G13 strain this time? still contemplating my next seed choice but im thinking thai super skunk is a definite. That canopy from what i can see in the top pic looks great.


Just placed an order for 11 Serious Seeds White Russian and AK-47. I think I also get the 5 freebie beans from The Attitude.

I am very excited about growing these strains......


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 27, 2009)

great pics !!! the buds r filling n nicely !!!what about your clones? r u going to grow them or the new strains?


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 27, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> great pics !!! the buds r filling n nicely !!!what about your clones? r u going to grow them or the new strains?


I hope to have enough clones to do another AK-48 grow while I'm working out what I want to do with the AK-47 and White Russian.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 28, 2009)

isn't white russian something like AK-47xWhiteWidow or WhitRhino?? it's one of those i'm pretty sure...


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 28, 2009)

Steadmanclan said:


> isn't white russian something like AK-47xWhiteWidow or WhitRhino?? it's one of those i'm pretty sure...


Yep. White Russian is a AK-47 x White Widow cross. I've read very good reviews about the AK-47, and I have friends that rave about the smoke. I've also read good things about the White Russian. It's supposed to be dank smoke and a heavy producer. Now I have to decide which ones I'll pop first and how I will cull the males (and get pollen for ninja) and then choose my mother plant. This will be my first non-feminized grow...


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 28, 2009)

Didn't check the rez this morning as I will be changing it out this evening, and I took the pumps and chiller off-line to clean them at my own pace. Pumps and chiller are currently running a mix of 15ml H2O2 (35%) per gallon of water to give them a good cleaning. The pump bag did it's job because the nutes I dumped out of the chiller were clear with no chunks.

Colas are maintaining their 39" height, and the rest of the canopy is flat at 34". Tent temps range from 65F to 79F at 40% RH.

Pics taken just after lights out:












Side view. Undergrowth is clearing nicely with the raising of the light.






Tried to show the flat side of the front of the plants. Looks like a wall of weed:






Some buds:












Made some changes in the clone tent. I'll write a separate post for them.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 28, 2009)

I decided to do a little experimentation last night and turned the other 4 T-5 bulbs on.... Woke up this morning to 91F at 35% RH in the veg tent. 

Turned the other four off this morning, and the tent is back to 81F at 55% RH. I will need to purchase a fan prior to vegging these plants under all 8 T-5 bulbs...

Here's the group:






I ended up putting my buddy's clone in coco because it looked pretty sickly, and I think it would have died if I hadn't potted it. No worries though, he will always have access to my moms for cuttings...

Here's my #1 AK-48 Mom showing a little vegitative growth:






Here's the clone I'm trying to save. I hope she makes it:






Clones from plant #2 not showing much:






#3 not doing much either:






#4 clones looking good! This was the weakest plant from germ, and looked a bit retarded at the beginning. Now it has the strongest clones...


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 28, 2009)

They are going to be fine..... Just wait it out........ I would give them some foliar feeding......


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 28, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> They are going to be fine..... Just wait it out........ I would give them some foliar feeding......


I have been mixing a small spray bottle with 1ml SuperThrive, 1ml Floraliscious +, and 5 ml of SM-90.

What do you use for foliar sprays?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 28, 2009)

Thrive Alive B-1 Red. But Superthrive is one of my best friends......... Not familiar with SM-90. Floralicious is from GH, Super Concentrate? I have it but only use it in flower.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 28, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Thrive Alive B-1 Red. But Superthrive is one of my best friends......... Not familiar with SM-90. Floralicious is from GH, Super Concentrate? I have it but only use it in flower.


Floraliscious + is a super concentrate. I only put one drop in the mix, with a few drops of SuperThrive. I used the feed mix I'm watering the clones with to fill up the spray bottle. The strong clones seem to be getting a little yellow, and I'm afraid the leaves are outgrowing the roots.... Hopefully the foliar feed will green them up.

Thanks again for the help WonderBlunder!!


----------



## smokinguns (Nov 28, 2009)

Just finishing up on some ak48 form nirvanna. Very healthy growing plant and a kick ass stoney high. Kept my air cooled light within 6 inches from the tops and I got some amazing large buds. One bud was 6 grams dry. I nearly shit myself. Even after getting used to smokin it, it still makes me forget what I'm doing.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry I can't help any more. I am terrible at diagnosing plants. Fortunately, I haven't had to many issues in my world..... Just started up the Round 2 journal...... God time is going buy fast


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 28, 2009)

smokinguns said:


> Just finishing up on some ak48 form nirvanna. Very healthy growing plant and a kick ass stoney high. Kept my air cooled light within 6 inches from the tops and I got some amazing large buds. One bud was 6 grams dry. I nearly shit myself. Even after getting used to smokin it, it still makes me forget what I'm doing.


Wow! 6" is close! What wattage lights were you running? I can get my plants that close to the lights, but they bleach out from the intense light. With the cooled light hood and air movement in the tent, heat is not the issue......

Do you have pics of your set up? I'd love to be able to get that close!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 28, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Sorry I can't help any more. I am terrible at diagnosing plants. Fortunately, I haven't had to many issues in my world..... Just started up the Round 2 journal...... God time is going buy fast


Just signed up to watch your second one. If you're like me, this grow will be much more enjoyable than your first. I had much more confidence going at my second grow....


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 28, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> I have been mixing a small spray bottle with 1ml SuperThrive, 1ml Floraliscious +, and 5 ml of SM-90.
> 
> What do you use for foliar sprays?
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


 is tthis the mixture u r feeding them with also? they could b just recuperating from the initial burn , because the did grow roots, i would just baby them until they recover because there alive!!!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for joining. I have a lot of weight lifted off my shoulders. Although, now the people I ask for help locally, are thinking that I know somewhat, what I am doing, thus asking me for help, or telling me they don't know. There are a few good resources locally but they are all stuck with their ways, and I don't have space/ time/ investment to do it their way.... In my own mind this one is gonna be way better....


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 28, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> is tthis the mixture u r feeding them with also? they could b just recuperating from the initial burn , because the did grow roots, i would just baby them until they recover because there alive!!!!


I mixed 5ml of gro, micro and bloom in 3 gallons of tap water to give the clones a light feed. I've got pretty hard water (350ppm / 0.7 eC) so the final mix was 550 ppm. I've fed the clones 100ml of the mix twice since I potted them. I want to keep the coco moist, but I want the plants to work hard to produce roots...


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 28, 2009)

Like someone earlier said, They are still alive. Ride it out..... They are gonna survive.....


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 28, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Like someone earlier said, They are still alive. Ride it out..... They are gonna survive.....


Sorry guys. I'm acting like a first timer asking when my seeds are going to get here...... 

I'm heading to the back forty to swap out my nutes......


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 28, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> I mixed 5ml of gro, micro and bloom in 3 gallons of tap water to give the clones a light feed. I've got pretty hard water (350ppm / 0.7 eC) so the final mix was 550 ppm. I've fed the clones 100ml of the mix twice since I potted them. I want to keep the coco moist, but I want the plants to work hard to produce roots...


ok bro sounds good


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 29, 2009)

Did my rez change last night:

Mixed up a batch of GH "Bloom" +10% mix:

12 gallons tap (350 ppm / 0.7 eC; 7.8pH)

SM-90 35ml
SuperThrive 15ml
Gro 70ml
Micro 130ml 
Bloom 200ml
Floraliscious Plus 15ml
FloraBlend 130ml
KoolBloom 70ml

1250 ppm / 2.6 eC; 6.3pH
Added 50ml pH Down to 5.8 pH.
Res temp is 67F.

Checked the rez this morning, and it was 2 gallons low with a 1400 ppm / 2.8 eC at 6.1pH. Added 2 gallons of bubbled tap and 10 ml pH down. I will re-check prior to first flood this evening.

Tallest COLA is at 40" with the canopy pretty flat at 35". Moved the light up another inch to stop the bleaching of the upper colas. The buds are starting to fill in nicely, but appear to be somewhat behind my other grows. Tent temperatures have ranged from 80F - 64F over the past 24 hours.





































Halfway there in one week!


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome budsites for day 24......


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 29, 2009)

awsome bro!!! they look great to me!!!


----------



## Wavey Crockett (Nov 29, 2009)

Question:
You probably said this earlier but I couldn't find it just now, but when did you put your plants into the flowering stage?


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 29, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Awesome budsites for day 24......





socialsmoker said:


> awsome bro!!! they look great to me!!!


Thank you both for your help through this grow...


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 29, 2009)

shoot bro uve helped me more thank u!!!!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 29, 2009)

Wavey Crockett said:


> Question:
> You probably said this earlier but I couldn't find it just now, but when did you put your plants into the flowering stage?


Hey Wavey. I am in the 24th day off flower. I put the following in the title of my daily updates:* "24th Day Flower / 44th Day Grow".*


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 29, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> shoot bro uve helped me more thank u!!!!


Yea I second that..... Got me goin on that Coco........


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 29, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Yea I second that..... Got me goin on that Coco........


I hope the coco works out for you! I forgot to show you the coco I am using:

http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/cokotek.html

General Hydroponics
NATURAL MIXED BRICK
*Organic Growing Media*

The Natural Mixed Brick contains pith, fibers and coconut chips. This blend creates a more diverse and less compact growing medium for increased aeration and drainage.

I like it better than the Sunleaves brand I bought last time. The brick hydrated quickly and evenly. The mix is "just right" for netpots...


----------



## growerboyxam (Nov 29, 2009)

i just read ur hole grow so far an its like watching a baby grow up.. or 4 . ive got a question or 2, i want a big yeild of smoke like as much as i can and i was wonderin what would get me more, 3 autos like 3 easy ryder or somethin or 1 big plant that i veg for 3 or 4 weeks in hydro an then flower it, a strain like pure power plant or super skunk or somethin? any ideas? thanks lad


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 29, 2009)

growerboyxam said:


> i just read ur hole grow so far an its like watching a baby grow up.. or 4 . ive got a question or 2, i want a big yeild of smoke like as much as i can and i was wonderin what would get me more, 3 autos like 3 easy ryder or somethin or 1 big plant that i veg for 3 or 4 weeks in hydro an then flower it, a strain like pure power plant or super skunk or somethin? any ideas? thanks lad


I wish I could help you man. I've never grown auto flowering plants, so I would have no idea how the two would compare.

But given my limited experience and knowledge, I would grow in a medium that allows for the biggest root ball possible. More Roots = More Buds! 

In addition, More Light = More Buds!

I've often thought that if I was going to grow commercially, PPP would be the seed for me. It's very forgiving, yields great, and is a good smoke.


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 29, 2009)

abnj what do u think of th floranova gro and bloom how concentrated is it?


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 29, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> abnj what do u think of th floranova gro and bloom how concentrated is it?


Social, I use the GH Flora 3 - part nutrients, and unfortunately that's all I have ever used. I do like the 3 part system. GH's on-line calculator is very cool, and I don't think I use a quart of of the components during a 3 month 12 gallon E & F grow.

Sorry dude.


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 29, 2009)

no problem bro thanks for the info i was checkn the flora series out also that calulator is handy


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 29, 2009)

Had to swap out my new HPS bulb AGAIN because it would not fire up when the timer energized the ballast. I was worried this might happen, so I was ready and did a 5 minute lamp change-out at 2100. I'm having a talk with the lady at the Hydro store on Tuesday....

Took the trimmers to the lower sections of the plants. I cut the majority of branches that looked like they would not be producing, but I left any large fan leaves on the plants. It really opened up the undergrowth.







This angle is looking directly at the 600 watt from underneath the canopy after the haircut:







All four corners of the 2' x 4' tent are filled with buds. (Barely)
Left Rear:






Right Rear:






Left Front:






Right Front:






Canopy is still under control, but the canopy seems to be growing at all different rates. I'm still tucking fan leaves every day to stimulate bud growth.







A little rougher canopy:






Buds:


















Thanks for checking out my journal.


----------



## Wavey Crockett (Nov 29, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Hey Wavey. I am in the 24th day off flower. I put the following in the title of my daily updates:* "24th Day Flower / 44th Day Grow".*


Hey sorry I meant when did you stop vegging? Like how tall or howmany days into veg.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 29, 2009)

Wavey Crockett said:


> Hey sorry I meant when did you stop vegging? Like how tall or howmany days into veg.


Did 22 days of veg. 12 days of LST kept the plants under 12" tall prior to 12 / 12.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 30, 2009)

Rez check this morning was 1300 ppm / 2.6 eC at 5.8pH. Added 1 gallon of bubbled tap to top off levels. No measurable height changes, but the buds are filling in, and I think there's a little sugar landing on the buds. They've got 5 more weeks to fatten up......

Took some pics. Same as usual. Top, side, buds, etc....





































That is all......


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 30, 2009)

Beautiful update......... Think Im gonna try a different brand of coco. Similar to what you have if not that. I am looking for that "perfect for net pot" feel...... Oh well things keep on rolling no matter how stoned and lazy I am.........


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 30, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Rez check this morning was 1300 ppm / 2.6 eC at 5.8pH. Added 1 gallon of bubbled tap to top off levels. No measurable height changes, but the buds are filling in, and I think there's a little sugar landing on the buds. They've got 5 more weeks to fatten up......
> 
> Took some pics. Same as usual. Top, side, buds, etc....
> 
> ...


 beautiful bro


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 1, 2009)

I just love that whole tent shot!


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 1, 2009)

Rez check this morning was 1300 ppm / 2.6 eC @ 5.8pH. Added 2 gallons of tap. Air temps ranged from 67F to 81F with the rez at 67F. RH is stable at 44%. Canopy is 38" above the hydroton, and the tallest cola is 42" tall

























Bottom of plant #1 showing some mice thick branch connections:


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 1, 2009)

those are comeing out nice man..what hood are u useing?


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 1, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> those are comeing out nice man..what hood are u useing?


I'm using the Sunleaves Cool Jr. I picked it up when I purchased my starting set up.

http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=CJ106&AC=1

I'd probably get a regular cool tube next time....


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 1, 2009)

Its about to explode in here.........


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 1, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Its about to explode in here.........


You're like a 1000 miles away, and you can tell? LOL!

I just noticed this morning that the plants seem to have changed..... Can't exactly describe it, but I've noticed on other grows they start looking a little less "shiny" when they start making buds. I think they will really take off in the next 5 weeks of flower.


----------



## HighOnLife (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome! That is all I can say! And I can't wait to see the end results!


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 1, 2009)

HighOnLife said:


> Awesome! That is all I can say! And I can't wait to see the end results!


I appreciate you stopping by. I hope you like the end results!


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 2, 2009)

Res was 1 gallon low at 1300ppm / 2.6 eC @ 5.7pH. Added 1 gallon tap for 1250 ppm / 2.5 eC @ 5.8pH. Canopy height has not changed since yesterday, but the buds continue to fill in:



















Not much progress in the clone tent, but I gave them all a good feeding yesterday to see if I could get the slow ones moving:







The AK-48 mom is doing well:






And the clones from the weakest original plant are the only ones thriving:






If the remaining clones aren't ready for flower by the end of this grow, I will give these two plants to my buddies for mom's and then start on the AK-47 or White Russian grow... Very exciting.


----------



## chesirecat1701 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey man, I'm sure you've been getting all sorts of compliments on your grow and just thought I'd add.

Your grow is looking amazing.

My ak-48 germi's are are barely coming through the surface atm. 

After reading the past 35 pages of your log I'm fairly excited for mine. The LST seems to work wonders. Looks amazing. 

This will be my first "real" grow so I was wondering on your nutrient mixes and suggestions?

Well take it easy man. 

five leafs


----------



## yarddog35 (Dec 2, 2009)

Simply awesome bro! Man I need to go hydro, I picked up some fem ak48's from Nirvana also. I'm a dirtbag lol, for sure now. Your growth rate is amazing, way to run a tight ship.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 3, 2009)

chesirecat1701 said:


> Hey man, I'm sure you've been getting all sorts of compliments on your grow and just thought I'd add.
> 
> Your grow is looking amazing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking out the grow!

This was my first attempt at LST, and I'm pretty happy with the results. I can't wait to see how the buds develop compared to a regular grow.

As far as nutrients go, everyone will have their own favorites depending on growth media. I'm using the General Hydroponics Flora system with their enhancers. I don't know that is the best out there, but it seems to be working well for me. I've talked to my buddies about trying some of the more expensive nutes, but they all told me "If it ain't broke, don't fix it".

If you check my Friday posts, I list the mixture, ppm and pH of every one of my nute mixtures. In addition, GH has an on-line calculator that can be used for recirculating and run-to-waste mixes:

http://www.generalhydroponics.com/calculator/index.html

Good luck with your grow!


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 3, 2009)

yarddog35 said:


> Simply awesome bro! Man I need to go hydro, I picked up some fem ak48's from Nirvana also. I'm a dirtbag lol, for sure now. Your growth rate is amazing, way to run a tight ship.


Thanks for checking it out. Dirtbags are always welcome on my grow journal!

I think you'll be happy with the AK-48 strain. It has been a trouble free (knock on wood) grow for me, and others on RIU have had the same experience. Baggnismo is growing AK-48 in soil at: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/275124-400w-stealth-cabinet-ak-48-a.html You may want to check out his grow. It's a clean set up and his plants are doing great.

Good luck with your grow!


----------



## sparki (Dec 3, 2009)

have you thought of using hydrozyme for the lil ones?


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 3, 2009)

sparki said:


> have you thought of using hydrozyme for the lil ones?


Are there two brands? I have Hygrozyme on the shelf. To be honest, I used it on my first grow, and I wasn't happy with the outcome. I never thought to try it on the clones. I'm giving them all a good dunk feeding this weekend, and I will add Hygrozyme to the nutes.

I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 3, 2009)

Four weeks in to flower! Res was really low this morning. Added two gallons of tap for a 1150ppm / 2.3 eC @ 5.7 pH. Res temp is 67F. Air temps for the past 24 hours have between 66F and 80F at 44% RH. No appreciable vertical growth has occurred for the past couple of days. Light is still 14" above the canopy.







Colas are developing:






Undergrowth is thinning out:






Buds:


















I'll probably be chopping the second week of January......


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 3, 2009)

how much u think ull get?


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 4, 2009)

Res was two gallons down again at 1200 ppm / 2.4 eC @ 5.5 pH. Added two gallons of tap for 1150 ppm / 2.3 eC @ 5.7 pH. Rez temp is 67F. Air temps ranged from 66F to 81F at 41% RH. At the start of this grow, I picked up a remote sensor Temp/RH thermometer at Menard's. I set it up on the end table by my couch so I can check conditions any time. It is supposed to have a 125 foot range:






Because the plants appear to be taking this mix well, I will bump my next "Flower" mix by 20% instead of the current 10%. Rez change to happen this Saturday night.

Canopy is pretty much unchanged:






Temp and RH sensor is in upper right corner of pic:






Buds:


















Most of the clones are pretty much toast. The AK-48 mother and two other clones look like they will make it. Looks like two of my buddies will get AK-48 moms for Christmas!


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 4, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> how much u think ull get?


No idea dude. I've never LST'd, so I have no idea how it will affect my yield.

I'll have a better idea in about 5 weeks!


----------



## chesirecat1701 (Dec 4, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> No idea dude. I've never LST'd, so I have no idea how it will affect my yield.
> 
> I'll have a better idea in about 5 weeks!


It sounds like your in for an excellent harvest t this round. 

I'm just on day 5 now but if anything I'm gonna say these little bastards are ambitious. 
They were already pushing out of my rooter plugs the day after I put the germinated seeds into the plugs. 

Well keep us posted (as I know you will) I'm looking for to seeing what I'm in store for.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 4, 2009)

chesirecat1701 said:


> It sounds like your in for an excellent harvest t this round.
> 
> I'm just on day 5 now but if anything I'm gonna say these little bastards are ambitious.
> They were already pushing out of my rooter plugs the day after I put the germinated seeds into the plugs.
> ...


I ended up putting my jiffy plugs in coco after 5 days also.

It's definitely a strong grower!


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 4, 2009)

Just got done reading what I missed..... Im bummed the clones aren't making it. Seems like you did the right things........ Well, You will get her next time. Try some different methods. I have never had problems with clones..... Except for heat..... Wilt....... I use a humidity dome, and I open the valves a little bit over the period of 4 days or so, so when the clones come out they don't immedietly dry up......


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 4, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> As it is rez change night, I decided to take some pics and check the plants a few minutes before lights on. Every now and then I like to look at the plants without the HPS on to get a good feel for their color. Canopy is 27" high and continues to grow at an inch a day.
> 
> Mixed up a batch of GH "Bloom" +10% mix:
> 
> ...


AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING! I could read this all morning. Can you tell me how you come up with your rez recipes? I was going to add a Co2 setup to my grow, but now I think I should focus on temp/humidity control and I should add a bunch more air movement. With results like that, screw Co2! I can't believe that is only 4 freakin plants under there  Good job!


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey WonderBlunder. Looks like the quote function isn't working right now....

The clones issue was pretty much operator error. I think I pulled them out of the greenhouse too early, and didn't keep the roots damp enough when they were out. The four clones that were in the corners of the container made it, so I think the sides of the container held more moisture in those clones. In addition, between work and the Thanksgiving holiday, I wasn't able to pay them as much attention as I intended. 

Due to your help, I feel confident that I will be able to clone my upcoming grow. The good news is that becuse I won't have enough clones for another AK-48 grow, I will be starting a new strain! And since you and socialsmoker have been kind enough to consistently stop by, I will let you two decide if I pop the Serious Seeds AK-47 or White Russian when they arrive.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 4, 2009)

Smokingrubber. Thanks for stopping by man. I checked out your grow journal, and you are setting up for some fine yield and smoke!

I mix the GH Flora nutes according to their on-line nutrient calculator:

http://www.generalhydroponics.com/calculator/index.html

In addition to their recipe, I add SM-90 per the manufacturer's instructions, and 1ml of SuperThrive per gallon. Mix them all up in 12 gallons of tap water. Adjust the pH to 5.8, and viola!

Thanks for the kind words in your journal. 

Good luck with your grow man!


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks awesome. Glad I could help. Just put my plants in 5 gallon buckets of coco coir. I added alot of perlite.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 5, 2009)

Half way through flower. Changing out the rez tonight, so I took some shots before the lights came on:

























Good close up for my crappy camera, showing some sugar:












I will post yet another exciting nutrient mix post after I change out the rez tonight.


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 5, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Hey WonderBlunder. Looks like the quote function isn't working right now....
> 
> The clones issue was pretty much operator error. I think I pulled them out of the greenhouse too early, and didn't keep the roots damp enough when they were out. The four clones that were in the corners of the container made it, so I think the sides of the container held more moisture in those clones. In addition, between work and the Thanksgiving holiday, I wasn't able to pay them as much attention as I intended.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 5, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Hey WonderBlunder. Looks like the quote function isn't working right now....
> 
> The clones issue was pretty much operator error. I think I pulled them out of the greenhouse too early, and didn't keep the roots damp enough when they were out.


https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/267630-preferred-cloning-methods-poll.html

Post #2, totally foolproof - if you do this and the clones die, I'll come to your house and clone them for you.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 5, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/267630-preferred-cloning-methods-poll.html
> 
> Post #2, totally foolproof - if you do this and the clones die, I'll come to your house and clone them for you.


Hi Bob. A couple of questions. What's the optimum water temp? Is it water only? Do you give the clones light also? Did you make your neprene inserts?

I'm going to try it with some clippings from my current grow (4 weeks flower) to see how it goes before I rely on it for my AK-47 clones.

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 5, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Hi Bob. A couple of questions. What's the optimum water temp? Is it water only? Do you give the clones light also? Did you make your neprene inserts?
> 
> I'm going to try it with some clippings from my current grow (4 weeks flower) to see how it goes before I rely on it for my AK-47 clones.
> 
> Thanks!


I keep mine at 78 with a little cheapo Walmart heater; I use low strength nutes (start at EC 1.0, get it up to about 1.5ish within a week); yes, I've vegged them under the same 400HPS that my other plants are under, although I'm currently building a two level veg tent, with my mamas and clones on the bottom under fluoros and my vegging clones up top under my 400; and no, I bought the inserts ($.50 a piece), but you can certainly make your own (I'm lazy and don't really care about money).

Lemme know if you've got any other questions, and take a look at my journal in a couple of days (camera is at buddy's house) - building a three bucket interconnected system for 75 clones at a time.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 5, 2009)

I ordered my beans from The Attitude the night of Friday November 27th. I received an email on Monday the 30th that the package had been shipped. Checked my mail this afternoon and look what I found!







The seeds all appear in excellent condition. And the coffee mug is pretty cool. They took 5 business days to the States.

So, do I start with the AK-47 or the White Russian?

This will be my first attempt with non-feminized seeds from an "elite" seedbank and I'm fired up!


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 5, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> I keep mine at 78 with a little cheapo Walmart heater; I use low strength nutes (start at EC 1.0, get it up to about 1.5ish within a week); yes, I've vegged them under the same 400HPS that my other plants are under, although I'm currently building a two level veg tent, with my mamas and clones on the bottom under fluoros and my vegging clones up top under my 400; and no, I bought the inserts ($.50 a piece), but you can certainly make your own (I'm lazy and don't really care about money).
> 
> Lemme know if you've got any other questions, and take a look at my journal in a couple of days (camera is at buddy's house) - building a three bucket interconnected system for 75 clones at a time.


Thanks for the help! I'm heading to Lowes and then the grow shop to start building it.

I'm already subscribed to your thread. I'm just the quiet type.....

+ Rep.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 5, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Thanks for the help! I'm heading to Lowes and then the grow shop to start building it.
> 
> I'm already subscribed to your thread. I'm just the quiet type.....
> 
> + Rep.


No problem my friend; if you like pics, post #47 in my journal walks you through what I did.

Also, try to get a good, high-quality airstone at the dro store - they're about $5 for the "micro pore" stones, but they are well, well worth it.

Takes about 10-15 minutes from start to finish of building.

Good luck buddy.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 5, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> No problem my friend; if you like pics, post #47 in my journal walks you through what I did.
> 
> Also, try to get a good, high-quality airstone at the dro store - they're about $5 for the "micro pore" stones, but they are well, well worth it.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I'll be able to find the "Bad Ass" black covers, but I will look for the strongest ones available. What cfm does the air pump put out?

Thanks again!


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 5, 2009)

Not sure what the air pump puts out, but it's rated for 20-60 gallon fish tanks (got it from Walmart).

That one is about $10, but for a couple of dollars more, you can get the 100 gallon fish tank one, which would really kick some ass (I'm going to use two pumps per bucket in my new setup, although one pump per bucket worked fine as well - I just have some extra pumps and airstones so I figure I'll put them to work).


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 5, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> I ordered my beans from The Attitude the night of Friday November 27th. I received an email on Monday the 30th that the package had been shipped. Checked my mail this afternoon and look what I found!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you have some Blue Hash there  Nice yield!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 5, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> I ordered my beans from The Attitude the night of Friday November 27th. I received an email on Monday the 30th that the package had been shipped. Checked my mail this afternoon and look what I found!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd pop 5 each  

Variety is the fruit of a pothead. 

Then you can start 5 more later and find even more potential phenos!


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 6, 2009)

smokingrubber said:


> I see you have some Blue Hash there  Nice yield!


I plan on popping the freebies after I've got a good mom for the White Russian and AK-47.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 6, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I'd pop 5 each
> 
> Variety is the fruit of a pothead.
> 
> Then you can start 5 more later and find even more potential phenos!


I've got 6 of the White Russian beans hydrating right now.


----------



## chesirecat1701 (Dec 6, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> I've got 6 of the White Russian beans hydrating right now.



Always a schedule I assume? As soon as you harvest the AK your gonna be putting the White Russian fledglings under the big light. 

I'm still pumped about seeing this harvest though. Using LST with 4 plants looks to promise for some very nice yields.


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 6, 2009)

So approximately 3 weeks before the room is ready, you hydrate them and shoot the starter pistol? Was this timed to the day or did you just buy beans a month out and pop em when you got em? (Yes, I'm taking notes LOL)

Are you doing a seperate Journal for their adventures?


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 6, 2009)

chesirecat1701 said:


> Always a schedule I assume? As soon as you harvest the AK your gonna be putting the White Russian fledglings under the big light.
> 
> I'm still pumped about seeing this harvest though. Using LST with 4 plants looks to promise for some very nice yields.


Actually, this is the first grow I will have done with a dedicated vegging tent. It normally takes about two weeks to get the seedlings where they can take full light. I like to see three full leaf sets.... For this grow, I will be able to put them under the T-5 light a little earlier with only the 4 bulbs burning. 

I'm starting 6 seeds because I can get six plants in my table using my larger 8" pots. This won't be a production grow.... I plan on taking clones of each plant, and keeping a mother of the best female.

So, hopefully the AK-48 produces enough to me and mama smoking through a full cycle.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 6, 2009)

smokingrubber said:


> So approximately 3 weeks before the room is ready, you hydrate them and shoot the starter pistol? Was this timed to the day or did you just buy beans a month out and pop em when you got em? (Yes, I'm taking notes LOL)
> 
> Are you doing a seperate Journal for their adventures?


Unless I've read it on RIU, everything I do is a Wild Ass Guess.....

The veg tent will allow me to be a little less precise on timing, and will give me extra time between grows to give the tents a good cleaning. Also, it gives me time to tweak the system and test it. (I know you can appreciate that!)

I expect these seeds will be ready for the HPS in about 6 weeks...

I'm taking notes and pictures, but I won't post a journal until I'm sure I have a viable grow.

It's time to move the seeds from their 12 hour soak to the jiffy plugs....

Wish me luck!


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 6, 2009)

lol good luck! i started my super skunk fem ,threads n sig if u wanna stop by later


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 6, 2009)

nice nice, things are a moving in your world...... Im about to change my light setup to vertical. I think today. My wife is out of town, and its perfect......


----------



## chesirecat1701 (Dec 6, 2009)

That' right you've got that veg tent, that'll definitely help out when your caught between grows waiting for one to finish and the other is picking up speed.

White Russian is a mostly indica hybrid correct? I'm too lazy to Google it right now. 

Just a waiting game now.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 6, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> lol good luck! i started my super skunk fem ,threads n sig if u wanna stop by later


Checked in and 'scribed.....


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 6, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> nice nice, things are a moving in your world...... Im about to change my light setup to vertical. I think today. My wife is out of town, and its perfect......


I had planned on getting everything prepared prior to popping the seeds, but they were just calling to me all day yesterday. I was up late watching the Mighty Wisconsin Badgers putting a whooopin on Hawaii, and I just decided to get the seeds started between touchdowns.

I think I'll be good.....

On Wisconsin!


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 6, 2009)

I went to some college football playoffs yesterday. Sure makes for a long drunk day


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 6, 2009)

chesirecat1701 said:


> That' right you've got that veg tent, that'll definitely help out when your caught between grows waiting for one to finish and the other is picking up speed.
> 
> White Russian is a mostly indica hybrid correct? I'm too lazy to Google it right now.
> 
> Just a waiting game now.


Yep. It's a mostly Indica cross of their AK-47 x White Widow.

Very cool................


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 6, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I went to some college football playoffs yesterday. Sure makes for a long drunk day


I rarely go to games anymore. I've got a 58" plasma, a fridge full of beer, and a bong. Beats traffic, crowds, and $7.00 beers....


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 6, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Yep. It's a mostly Indica cross of their AK-47 x White Widow.
> 
> Very cool................


 
should b some good stuff!!!! keep us posted bro


----------



## chesirecat1701 (Dec 6, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> I rarely go to games anymore. I've got a 58" plasma, a fridge full of beer, and a bong. Beats traffic, crowds, and $7.00 beers....


Amen brother. That's the way to do it. 

The Ak 47 of that White Russian must be a really dominant gene to make it as indica as it sounds. 

Unrelated topic, smoked some of my brother's weed last night and ended up with a 4 hour couch lock. Learned my lesson. 

Never smoke it if you don't know what it is. LOL

Any updates on the Ak 48?


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 6, 2009)

chesirecat1701 said:


> Amen brother. That's the way to do it.
> 
> The Ak 47 of that White Russian must be a really dominant gene to make it as indica as it sounds.
> 
> ...


Well, now you need to find out what it is and grow some! 

The camera batteries died this morning when I was taking pics. You just reminded me to download them and do an update..


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 6, 2009)

Changed reservoir last night. Bumped nute levels by another 10% because it appears the plants can take it. Canopy height is essentially unchanged, and the buds continue to add mass and sugar. Mixed up the following "Bloom + 20%" concoction:

12 gallons tap (350 ppm / 0.7 eC; 7.8pH)

SM-90 35ml
SuperThrive 15ml
Gro 75ml
Micro 145ml 
Bloom 220ml
Floraliscious Plus 15ml
FloraBlend 145ml
KoolBloom 75ml

1300 ppm / 2.6 eC; 6.3pH
Added 45ml pH Down to 6.0 pH.
Res temp is 67F

Ran this mix all night last night and the plants look great this morning. I will check ppm and pH tonight before lights on. Only managed a few pics before the camera batteries died:



















Half way there......

EDIT: I was reviewing my previous mix notes, and I just realized I calculated this mix 10% higher than the previous mix. That makes it 10% stronger than the "Bloom +10%" mix. So, this blend actually has 125% of GH recommended dosage.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks awesome. Huge for halfway........


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 6, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Looks awesome. Huge for halfway........


Thanks for the input WonderBlunder. The first picture really shows how the plant is pulling resources from the fan leaves and giving them to the buds. I think this bush will be pretty much nothing but buds by harvest. (Crossing fingers). In addition, I've never had so much sugar on any of my plants this early in the grow. I know, I know, I'm making an observation about FOUR whole grows, but it is noticeable to me.


----------



## chesirecat1701 (Dec 6, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Thanks for the input WonderBlunder. The first picture really shows how the plant is pulling resources from the fan leaves and giving them to the buds. I think this bush will be pretty much nothing but buds by harvest. (Crossing fingers). In addition, I've never had so much sugar on any of my plants this early in the grow. I know, I know, I'm making an observation about FOUR whole grows, but it is noticeable to me.


Heh, I was thinking the same thing, looks like your gonna need some help when harvest time rolls around, never a bad thing though


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 6, 2009)

u r going 2 have a lot of bud bro!!!! from what i can tell anyway lol. keep it up!!!


----------



## Steadmanclan (Dec 6, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> I rarely go to games anymore. I've got a 58" plasma, a fridge full of beer, and a bong. Beats traffic, crowds, and $7.00 beers....


especially when you factor in the bong...


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 6, 2009)

I went to the game just for the hell of it. The feeling of being completely freezing, loaded at 11 am on a saturday morning.... I was drinking beers and then I had a mixed drink(in a bottle) with ginger ale and some green dragon everclear. It was killer. People around me could smell the herb..... Im stoked for your harvest. You would be happy to know that I made it vertical finally. Just gonna dive in.....


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 7, 2009)

Res was 1400 ppm / 2.8 eC @ 6.1 pH and a gallon low. Added 1 gallon tap and 10 ml pH down for a 1400 ppm / 2.8 eC mix at 5.8pH. The plants appear to be enjoying the stronger mix, and I may bump another 10% next week prior to lowering the ppm for harvest.

























View of the back of the grow through the rear opening:







When I went to my buddy's to check out his updated flower room, I swapped one of his White Widow clones for an AK-48 cutting. He also had an extra Nirvana PPP clone which will now be one of my moms:







One of my clones is still clinging for life. If it makes it, I'm giving it to a good home.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 7, 2009)

Im bummed about the clones still. Nothing like that has ever happened. I have always been able to take more, but still no problems.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 7, 2009)

Abnjm, did you get around to building a bubble cloner yet? If so, how'd it work out for you?


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 7, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Im bummed about the clones still. Nothing like that has ever happened. I have always been able to take more, but still no problems.


Like I said before, it was pure operator error. I did not take care of them as well as I should have. I've got a mom from the best plant, so I'm golden. I'll get better with practice. Just gotta dial it in....


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 7, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Abnjm, did you get around to building a bubble cloner yet? If so, how'd it work out for you?


I attempted to do the shopping Saturday, but I didn't get much accomplished. I went to the local Hydro store to purchase the pumps and stones, and return a faulty HPS bulb. The owner pretty much called me an idiot because I didn't know these particular bulbs had issues with digital ballasts. I reminded her that I wanted a different bulb, but she sold me on the crappy one. She said there was nothing she could do for me.... I put all the shit back and walked out. I only have one way of expressing my displeasure, and that's with my dollars. I'll never go back, and I've got a Worm's Way about 30 minutes from my house. With my poor outlook and the Christmas rush, I decided it would be better if I went home and got baked......

Anyways, not yet......


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 7, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> She said there was nothing she could do for me.... I put all the shit back and walked out. I only have one way of expressing my displeasure, and that's with my dollars. I'll never go back, and I've got a Worm's Way about 30 minutes from my house. With my poor outlook and the Christmas rush, I decided it would be better if I went home and got baked......
> 
> Anyways, not yet......


Her loss for sure. I would have done the same thing.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 7, 2009)

smokingrubber said:


> Her loss for sure. I would have done the same thing.


Agreed; the words "blow me" would likely have been uttered at some point during the conversation.


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 7, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> I attempted to do the shopping Saturday, but I didn't get much accomplished. I went to the local Hydro store to purchase the pumps and stones, and return a faulty HPS bulb. The owner pretty much called me an idiot because I didn't know these particular bulbs had issues with digital ballasts. I reminded her that I wanted a different bulb, but she sold me on the crappy one. She said there was nothing she could do for me.... I put all the shit back and walked out. I only have one way of expressing my displeasure, and that's with my dollars. I'll never go back, and I've got a Worm's Way about 30 minutes from my house. With my poor outlook and the Christmas rush, I decided it would be better if I went home and got baked......
> 
> Anyways, not yet......


 


right on bro id da done the same thing


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 8, 2009)

Res check. 1400 ppm / 2.8 eC @ 5.8pH. Added 2 gallons tap for 1350 ppm / 2.7 eC @ 5.9 pH. Stretch is complete, and I'm moving the light down a link at a time to get as close as possible without bleaching. Currently 13" above the tallest cola. Air temps are 79F - 67F with the rez set at 67F. Plants appear to be taking the higher ppm in stride.





































5 of the 6 White Russians have popped their heads out of the soil 54 hours after opening the package.







I'm looking forward to seeing how these babies do.....


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 8, 2009)

smokingrubber said:


> Her loss for sure. I would have done the same thing.





Bob Smith said:


> Agreed; the words "blow me" would likely have been uttered at some point during the conversation.





socialsmoker said:


> right on bro id da done the same thing


What sucks is that Worm's Way is probably easier to get to, cheaper, and their people seem more informed. The only reason I went to her place was because I believe in supporting small business.....


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 8, 2009)

I have done the same thing numerous time. Glad you like supporting small business, I do as well. Some small businesses are hit and miss, or mediocre enough to stick around for a while. When I feel something like this brewing I head down to my cell phone carriers store and try and change something on my account, then take the anger out on them. They are trained for it! I would have done the exact same thing. As long as don't bring yourself to a lower level, its all in the non verbal communication........


----------



## DaBombSquad (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice job man. I didnt have very good luck with AK48.


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 8, 2009)

they are looking great! glad you had good success with f/m ratio just starting to see the sex on mine and well... the majority in the cabinet are male...


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 8, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> they are looking great! glad you had good success with f/m ratio just starting to see the sex on mine and well... the majority in the cabinet are male...


My AK-48's were feminized seeds. I have never had a male or hermie with those....

Knock on wood.


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 8, 2009)

man im blazed lol the ak 48 is looking so good.
congrates on the white russians .


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 9, 2009)

lol of all things for me to miss, havent heard of too many nirvana femed seeds to be hermie but this is the second time i planted a handful of nirvana seeds and im thinking never again! im also never buying reg seeds again either 

are those white russians from serious seeds?


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 9, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> lol of all things for me to miss, havent heard of too many nirvana femed seeds to be hermie but this is the second time i planted a handful of nirvana seeds and im thinking never again! im also never buying reg seeds again either
> 
> are those white russians from serious seeds?


I like my Nirvana seeds. THe strains are all pretty solid. Not the best.... but certainly easy to grow and good to work with


----------



## chesirecat1701 (Dec 10, 2009)

The plants are looking amazing bro. Harvest time just keep ticking closer and closer.... 

I can't wait to see those sugary buds start filling in. 

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 10, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I like my Nirvana seeds. THe strains are all pretty solid. Not the best.... but certainly easy to grow and good to work with


I think that there's at most a 3% difference between the top seeds at any bank.

97% of it is marketing hype, IMHO - all the new "strains" are descendants of the old landraces, so there's really "nothing new in this world".

Calling a NLxHaze cross "Sugary Ice Cream Pinkie Raspberry Knockout Russian 47" doesn't do anything for me, honestly.

Same thing with nutes, but that's a rant for a different day.

<End rant now>

P.S. - I buy my seeds from Nirvana as well.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 10, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> I think that there's at most a 3% difference between the top seeds at any bank.
> 
> 97% of it is marketing hype, IMHO - all the new "strains" are descendants of the old landraces, so there's really "nothing new in this world".
> 
> ...


You might be right about old genetics being in everything, but what about crosses and backcrosses of sick phenos?

You then have the stinky UK Cheese, Green Crack, Mass Super Skunk, all of these are from crazy phenos of old genetics that were whacked out.

Then you have stuff like Dairy Queen where it's C99 x Cheese, which old genetics cannot do by themselves, unless they propagated on their own. This still wouldn't make the crazy pheno strain predominant until it had been back crossed and stabilized over a period of time.


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 10, 2009)

I didnt say anything was wrong with nirvana I simply havent had great luck with their reg beans twice now so i will grow it for as long as i can clone it.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 10, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> I think that there's at most a 3% difference between the top seeds at any bank.
> 
> 97% of it is marketing hype, IMHO - all the new "strains" are descendants of the old landraces, so there's really "nothing new in this world".
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with you Bob. There is definitely a much bigger variance than 3 percent between the top seeds of different banks. Look at the Cup winning strains, and then look at some of these smaller banks. I don't think some banks can compare to others.


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 11, 2009)

^ agreed much more than 3%.


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 11, 2009)

hows the plants abnjm?


----------



## chesirecat1701 (Dec 13, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> hows the plants abnjm?



All quiet on the Western front..


----------



## jopamo (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm also growing a couple of Nirvana's feminized AK-48's. Just writing this so I can find this thread later. Nice job though! Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## DaBombSquad (Dec 14, 2009)

Are you useing a stationary light or a light rail.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Dec 15, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> What sucks is that Worm's Way is probably easier to get to, cheaper, and their people seem more informed. The only reason I went to her place was because I believe in supporting small business.....


I used 2 think the same.. I have a Hydro shop 5 min down the road, n 1 10min down the road. I use to go 2d closer 1 bcos I thought the other seemed liked alot of hype.. N thought I wud get friendlier service from the little guy - not the case @ all.. The little guy screwed me on price, n didn't seem to interested 2b there.. Now I drive past his store 2 d other shop which is a nation-wide chain, who offer better variety, price, friendlier service, n more knowledgable staff.

Sorry 4d rant 
Your plants look Awesome by the way.. Nice Lush Canopy of Buds. Personally though I'd b pulling some of the bigger leaf of top n letting some light through to the rest of the plant. The smaller leaves will pick up the slack of the missing bigger leaves.
Also I think u shud look @ Lollipopping or something cos I don't think ur current air exchange is sufficient to keep mould and bud-rot at bay from what is essentially 1 big bush.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 16, 2009)

Where have you been man. I flipped the switch and got some seeds on the way, Kandy Kush, WHite Widow, Super Lemon Haze, Super Skunk, The Church


----------



## qc stunta (Dec 16, 2009)

this has been a great grow for me!


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 16, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Where have you been man. I flipped the switch and got some seeds on the way, Kandy Kush, WHite Widow, Super Lemon Haze, Super Skunk, The Church


I'm getting a kinda bad feeling about this.........hope I'm wrong, but it's pretty strange that he'd be away for this long.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Dec 16, 2009)

this guy hasn't been on since 12/12/09.

hope nothin went wrong.


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 16, 2009)

OMG . . . maybe he went . . . somewhere? LOL


4 days away is nothing to worry about imo. Maybe he only updates from work, and he's got a few days off? Not that I condone surfing while I'm supposed to be working my fingers to the bone . . . er YOUR fingers to the bone.


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 16, 2009)

I think he mentioned before that he leaves sometimes for a week at a time, family/work etc. wouldnt worry too much... if we dont see him around harvest time then i imagine something went wrong...


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Dec 16, 2009)

more of a reason for all to get your cards if you can. honestly riu can be an addiction. i find myself having to back off or i'll spent all night .


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 16, 2009)

My laptop took a shit on me. Everything is cool, just haven't had a chance to get a new one. I should get a chance to go shopping this weekend. Pictues of the plants and the babies will be coming shortly.

Thank you for your patience....


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 16, 2009)

good to know, looking foward to pics.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 17, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> My laptop took a shit on me. Everything is cool, just haven't had a chance to get a new one. I should get a chance to go shopping this weekend. Pictues of the plants and the babies will be coming shortly.
> 
> Thank you for your patience....


Glad everything's all right and it's just a cracked out laptop.

Not a biggie, all things considered


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 17, 2009)

sorry to hear about the laptop,hows all the plants?


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad its a laptop, had me wondering what happened(you don't seem like the kind of guy to abandon a journal). We will see you soon.


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 19, 2009)

Buy a MAC!!


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 19, 2009)

Best Buy has a Toshiba Laptop with a 18½" screen I want. sweeeet http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Toshiba+-+Satellite+Laptop+with+Intel%26%23174%3B+Core%26%23153%3B2+Duo+Processor+-+Black+Onyx/9553949.p?id=1218123210151&skuId=9553949

not spammin ... just suggestin . . . and I dont work for BB or Toshiba. And I'm not to be held responsible if you fuck this one up too.  Happy Holidays!


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 19, 2009)

if u go 2 best buy make sure u get the extended warranty


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 20, 2009)

doesnt really matter where you go, always get the manufacturer extended warranty. Thankfully on Monday i start my new job as a full time web admin & photographer however unfortunately for the last 7 years I have been an end user pc/mac tech mainly for local shops and home owners but also subcontracting warranty companies and small business server/client environments.

I used pc's for the longest time, still have my liquid cooled gamers, but there comes a point when your just flat out sick of fiddle fucking with the microsoft OS, and of-course updating AV's daily on a satellite connection... the cash you save on a pc you pay back with aggravation, costly repairs, and annual software renewals...

Buy a mac, forget microsoft ever existed! With the extended warranty they fix their shit for 3 years and you always talk to people in america that for the most part english is their native language

Ohh almost forgot, if your absolutely set on microsoft OS then dells warranty is just about the best out there if you get the extended. I wouldnt advise going down the road of sony... warranty is for shit and when something breaks after the warranty the parts are insanely priced! ya know in their new laptops its proprietary ddr3-like ram? I would really like to stand next to the head of sonys notebook department and bitch slap his ass on national TV.

anyhow, the hash smoke has cleared  good luck on your choice


----------



## chesirecat1701 (Dec 20, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> My laptop took a shit on me...


Was it an Apple? HAHAA


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 20, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> doesnt really matter where you go, always get the manufacturer extended warranty. Thankfully on Monday i start my new job as a full time web admin & photographer however unfortunately for the last 7 years I have been an end user pc/mac tech mainly for local shops and home owners but also subcontracting warranty companies and small business server/client environments.
> 
> I used pc's for the longest time, still have my liquid cooled gamers, but there comes a point when your just flat out sick of fiddle fucking with the microsoft OS, and of-course updating AV's daily on a satellite connection... the cash you save on a pc you pay back with aggravation, costly repairs, and annual software renewals...
> 
> ...


 
Someone needs a hug.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 20, 2009)

I love my mac. I have been a Apple user all my life. Two years ago I decided to make the switch to a PC. HP DV6000 Notebook. Lasted for a matter of monthes and grabbed up a new Macbook.


----------



## npsant (Dec 20, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Res check. 1400 ppm / 2.8 eC @ 5.8pH. Added 2 gallons tap for 1350 ppm / 2.7 eC @ 5.9 pH. Stretch is complete, and I'm moving the light down a link at a time to get as close as possible without bleaching. Currently 13" above the tallest cola. Air temps are 79F - 67F with the rez set at 67F. Plants appear to be taking the higher ppm in stride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice cola's you have happening there Bro, got mine poppen also! but not quite where yours are at yet, very nice! can't wait for my buds to fill in like that! and go all cola on my ass.


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 21, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I love my mac. I have been a Apple user all my life. Two years ago I decided to make the switch to a PC. HP DV6000 Notebook. Lasted for a matter of monthes and grabbed up a new Macbook.


Of all notebooks to try out that was the worst... there are 3 very common issues with the dv series *2, 4, 6, & 8000*
1. The mini PCI-E where the internal wifi card sits goes bad so to get it to work you got to use a USB wifi adapter.
2. The left hinge for the LCD breaks before the right does but i have seen both broken
3. Most common the motherboard is dead... lights turn on, no display, they wont even POST, have about 30 *no exaggeration* on the shelf for parts


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 22, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> Of all notebooks to try out that was the worst... there are 3 very common issues with the dv series *2, 4, 6, & 8000*
> 1. The mini PCI-E where the internal wifi card sits goes bad so to get it to work you got to use a USB wifi adapter.
> 2. The left hinge for the LCD breaks before the right does but i have seen both broken
> 3. Most common the motherboard is dead... lights turn on, no display, they wont even POST, have about 30 *no exaggeration* on the shelf for parts


I love tech people(no offense by any means). The internal Wifi card went, but I solved that with plugging in, and then it sounds like the Motherboard went dead before left it out in the rain to die alone....... Then I helped it along with a handgun......... You have 30 HP DV laptops for parts? damn,


----------



## moonin (Dec 24, 2009)

Damn I would love to see some more pics of those sweet plants you have.


----------



## RSTFRi (Dec 24, 2009)

They look...
Yummy.
And POWERFUL.
Props.


----------



## chesirecat1701 (Dec 25, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I love tech people(no offense by any means). The internal Wifi card went, but I solved that with plugging in, and then it sounds like the Motherboard went dead before left it out in the rain to die alone....... Then I helped it along with a handgun......... You have 30 HP DV laptops for parts? damn,


I won't defend the big name companies making crappy laptops. Mac has Microsoft by the balls there.

But that's not Microsoft's fault persay.

Personally I built my computer off NewEgg and used Vista Ultimate 64 bit and have never had any issues with it. It wasn't until the 2nd service pack that I was staring down blue screens, a system restore later and that was a non issue. 

Many reputable friends/contacts prefer MacBooks but I just can't justify spending outrageous amounts on a computer that is just Unix based coded refreshed and made pretty for the public. 

But that is my opinion, maybe I'm just prone to always have bad luck with Apple. 

Anyways, it should be getting close to harvest time. I'm ready for some pictures  

Hope you enjoyed your Christmas guys.


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 25, 2009)

chesirecat1701 said:


> I won't defend the big name companies making crappy laptops. Mac has Microsoft by the balls there.
> 
> But that's not Microsoft's fault persay.
> 
> ...


Its not microsoft's fault at all, its companies trying sell their products with a microsoft OS.

Im all for building your own machines however in regards to a warrantee, they are all individual companies that you must deal with. you need to be able to tech out the problem to replace the parts necessary. Thats not as convenient as bringing it to the company who produces the OS and the hardware per say.

you got lucky with vista then, some did. I have been running the same install of ultimate x64 on my liquid rig since i built it but It was used for gaming and i didnt even so much as brows the net. thats why i had macs 

Along with Apples pretty OS GUI comes dependability & functionality

There is nothing wrong with a paid for Unix based OS. There are a lot more out there that you arent aware of that are also paid for. have you ever tried really getting into any flavors of linux? more so in the regards of running a cutting edge hardware based machine? I love linux and thats what really drew me towards apples products, Servers are a breeze in linux and run faster/more stable but for a personal machine it just doesnt cut it.

I would prefer not to fiddle fuck with the OS to make things work like photoshop specifically. Never had any luck with FPS either... never could get any disros of drivers to install either ATI or nvidia. great OS if your running a P4 with onboard intel graphics lol but for the most part when I installed and restarted x11 there was no GUI just command like and now try undoing what you just did...

for a linux guru its an easy OS but for the rest of us when new hardware comes out I want the OS to support it out of the box not code the drivers for it...

where the hell is Abnjm? apparently he hasnt bought that mac yet tisk.. tisk.. lol or maby he bought a win7 machine and cant get the fucker to work! lmfao hope that isnt true...


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 26, 2009)

He must be waiting for the after-christmas deals! Smart man (or woman).

Abnjm, can you tell me what kind of camera you're using for all your porn? Model no?


----------



## chesirecat1701 (Dec 26, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> Its not microsoft's fault at all, its companies trying sell their products with a microsoft OS.
> 
> Im all for building your own machines however in regards to a warrantee, they are all individual companies that you must deal with. you need to be able to tech out the problem to replace the parts necessary. Thats not as convenient as bringing it to the company who produces the OS and the hardware per say.
> 
> ...


Quite true, and I won't ramble on too long because this IS a grow journal after all, guess it's just a habitual thing to not know when to stop. lol Thanks for not rearing up like a wounded animal and just flaming me , it's nice to see someone who's still got their marbles all there. 




baggednismo said:


> There is nothing wrong with a paid for Unix based OS. There are a lot more out there that you arent aware of that are also paid for. have you ever tried really getting into any flavors of linux? more so in the regards of running a cutting edge hardware based machine? I love linux and thats what really drew me towards apples products, Servers are a breeze in linux and run faster/more stable but for a personal machine it just doesnt cut it.
> 
> I would prefer not to fiddle fuck with the OS to make things work like photoshop specifically. Never had any luck with FPS either... never could get any disros of drivers to install either ATI or nvidia. great OS if your running a P4 with onboard intel graphics lol but for the most part when I installed and restarted x11 there was no GUI just command like and now try undoing what you just did...
> 
> for a linux guru its an easy OS but for the rest of us when new hardware comes out I want the OS to support it out of the box not code the drivers for it...


Well if you can justify the hiked prices for your needs then I would very much believe it. The UNIX code is truly a much more simplistic and reliable OS to use, this I don't doubt.
It's just I view computers and technical stuff from a very hardware based standpoint, with things like warranties and the existence (or non existence of wires) are bonuses. 
Also, I'm a very avid PC gamer and finding compatibility across other platforms is like flying to the moon with a water rocket. 

I jumped into Vista really early in the game (2007 i believe) and I guess that as you said I just didn't experience the issues the turned so many people off of Microsoft, some people treat it like the plaque, guess I was granted immunity.




baggednismo said:


> where the hell is Abnjm? apparently he hasnt bought that mac yet tisk.. tisk.. lol or maby he bought a win7 machine and cant get the fucker to work! lmfao hope that isnt true...


and wouldn't that be the ultimate death of my argument. Although I've heard 7 is saving Microsoft's ass one PC at a time. he probably did wait till the after Christmas sale to get something nice and without having to pay a mint. 


anyways, I bet those cola's are looking friggin nice by now, it's been weeks without a solid update (I think).


----------



## JiMBeANER (Dec 27, 2009)

You earlier on that your tap water runs about 350ppm on average, and yet you run your nutes at 1,200ppm. How exactly do you know exactly what contaminents are inside of that 350ppm? How do you adjust your nutes solution to justifiy what you are feeding your girls and dont you worry about your girls getting impurities when you are putting that kind of money into you grows? ( I didnt notice if you were using R/O system or not, im just assuming not because of the 350ppm in your tap water) Sorry curiosity got the best of me and I know I should never assume, it makes an ass of u and me!


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry AbJNM. Unsubrscribed. Let me know when your back. Looking forward to your future grows!


----------



## Steadmanclan (Dec 30, 2009)

this used to be a really cool grow thread.. too bad. im sure the plants are nearly done. 
oh well.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Dec 30, 2009)

Im sure he will be back. You dont put this much work into a grow and a journal only to just up & stop..


----------



## hazyintentions (Jan 1, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Im sure he will be back. You dont put this much work into a grow and a journal only to just up & stop..



exactly my point. Just because his computer's down doesn't mean he probably hasn't been taking pictures. Yeah harvest time should be getting close now. I don't think he'll be gone much longer.


----------



## Wavey Crockett (Jan 1, 2010)

I sure as shit hope not.


----------



## hazyintentions (Jan 13, 2010)

Wavey Crockett said:


> I sure as shit hope not.


Looks like our worst fears are coming to light... 

I was really looking forward to see this end and harvest of this grow.


----------



## socialsmoker (Jan 13, 2010)

i think hes gone awall lol


----------



## Steadmanclan (Jan 13, 2010)

unsubscribed..


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 14, 2010)

Nothing..... This was one of my favorites........


----------



## socialsmoker (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah i know and poof hes gone


----------



## fate_napa (Jan 17, 2010)

Read this thread just now from page 1. Great setup, sweet updates and then a brick wall. 

Its like reading being engrossed in a book only to find out the final chapter has been ripped out  Updates please!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd say Harvest time wudv been and gone for old mate.. We were on a similiar timeline, n I've chopped, trimmed, dried & smoked 1/2 of mine already..
Would love to c some updates when u return.


----------



## JN811 (Jan 20, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I'd say Harvest time wudv been and gone for old mate.. We were on a similiar timeline, n I've chopped, trimmed, dried & smoked 1/2 of mine already..
> Would love to c some updates when u return.


 yup i was 3 weeks behind him and Ive chopped one of mine. Hes gotta be done cause ak48 only flowers for 48 days and im already on day 60 something. Too bad. Would like to see the final product.


----------



## socialsmoker (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah somthing must of happn mab he got nervous with all that bud around who knows lol


----------



## Abnjm (Feb 24, 2010)

Holidays and work stuff kept me from hooking a new laptop. Got it now, and here's a quick update. Harvested the AK-48 and got just over 15 oz cut, trimmed close and dry:







Popped 6 Serious Seeds White Russians. All 6 germed, 3 were males. I have moms of all three, and am currently flowering their clones to select my favorite. One of the plants didn't show sex during pre-flower, so I put it in the flower tent. Turned out female, and I am flowering it in a ghetto flower tent when my other flower tent is off. Only one ballast needed!:







Current flower tent clones in a 2' x 4' flood table with 30 gallon rez, from 30 to 2 days in flower:







My buddy swears by this method for consistent production and ease of use.

Veg tent has PPP, White Widow, AK-48 and the White Russian moms:







It's a little ghetto right now, but I'll get it squared away this weekend.

Glad to be back!


----------



## smokingrubber (Feb 24, 2010)

Abnjm said:


> Holidays and work stuff kept me from hooking a new laptop.
> 
> ...It's a little ghetto right now, but I'll get it squared away this weekend.
> 
> Glad to be back!


Glad to have you back!


----------



## kali love (Feb 24, 2010)

Good to seeu back abjnm its been a lil while so how is that ak 48 treatin u bet it is some good stuff but sounds like you got quiet the line up with the ppp ak ww wr what kind light is that I looks like some flors not sure on the dimensions type of bulbs n how many bulbs does it hold n If u don't mind me asking what did u pay for it Its good to that u got a 2 x4 going now how many plants does it hold and how do u have them staggered in regards to age is it like every week or so and when in bloom do u u se the same nute solution for all the plants if so how is that working out for u I ask bc u r running four diff plants at various ages I mean how do u water ur plants to make sure the get everything the need at each stage of flowering ex in week 5 I use gravity in purple maxx for that week of flowering how would I only feed the week 5 plants with only that solution n then get the other plants the nutes they need or what if one strain can use heaveir dose of nutes and another can't so I guess how do u regulate ur feeding so each plant gets what the need sorry for the 100 qs I have been thinking bout thisfor awhile n may want to run something like this in the mear future I am doing my first hydro gorw right now on a 2x4 too again its good to see u back anf thanks for bringing some closeur to the ak48 grow


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 24, 2010)

damn man, looks like a heavvvvvvy harvest!   

you gonna keep posting in this thread? if not, make sure to post the link for your new one for all of us who want to keep following


----------



## Abnjm (Feb 24, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> Glad to have you back!


Dude your op is lookin good!


----------



## Abnjm (Feb 24, 2010)

kali love said:


> Good to seeu back abjnm its been a lil while so how is that ak 48 treatin u bet it is some good stuff but sounds like you got quiet the line up with the ppp ak ww wr what kind light is that I looks like some flors not sure on the dimensions type of bulbs n how many bulbs does it hold n If u don't mind me asking what did u pay for it Its good to that u got a 2 x4 going now how many plants does it hold and how do u have them staggered in regards to age is it like every week or so and when in bloom do u u se the same nute solution for all the plants if so how is that working out for u I ask bc u r running four diff plants at various ages I mean how do u water ur plants to make sure the get everything the need at each stage of flowering ex in week 5 I use gravity in purple maxx for that week of flowering how would I only feed the week 5 plants with only that solution n then get the other plants the nutes they need or what if one strain can use heaveir dose of nutes and another can't so I guess how do u regulate ur feeding so each plant gets what the need sorry for the 100 qs I have been thinking bout thisfor awhile n may want to run something like this in the mear future I am doing my first hydro gorw right now on a 2x4 too again its good to see u back anf thanks for bringing some closeur to the ak48 grow


Hey Kali!

The light is a 2' x 4' - 8 bulb T-5 unit. 33,600 lumens at 440 watts. I think I paid $225.00 for it. I bought it to veg clones and keep the moms alive. It can be switched for either 4 or 8 bulbs. I just keep 4 burning when I don't have clones in it.

I'm going to be running 18 plants at any one time. They will be vegged for one week after the clone roots strike, and then off to flower. I had planned on doing 9 clones every month, but I think I'll do 3 clones every 10 days to get a good mix of smoke. My buddy gets just under an ounce a plant with this method. I just started germinating the five DINAFEM freebies I got with my White Russian and AK-47 purchase so I'll have a nice variety. Plenty for momma and me.

I have the flower rez full of GH's "Bloom" mix at 1200ppm and 5.8ph. TChiller keeps raz temps at 67F. The plants I have put in there have taken the nute levels just fine. Unfortunately, I won't be able to flush before harvest, but my buddy doesn't do his either, and his shit is fire!

I'll probably start another grow thread when I get the new system straight in my head.


----------



## Abnjm (Feb 24, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> damn man, looks like a heavvvvvvy harvest!
> 
> you gonna keep posting in this thread? if not, make sure to post the link for your new one for all of us who want to keep following


It was a "good" harvest. I was hoping for a pound. 

I think I'll start a new thread this weekend. This is a new method for me, and I could use some advice.

Sorry about the mites in your grow..... Hopefully those bastages are gone and your grapefruit diesel puts out!


----------



## kali love (Feb 24, 2010)

Cool thanks abjnm I really like the floros I have been looking into them I was checking out one similar to urs but it was double the price 440 and that's what I thought u were doing for the nutes but was not sure man u got a nice set up have I am going to get my chillar too soon so can get my water temps dialed in esp for sum cause it gets to hot what freebies did u get from dina fem wow adding more to the mix n I know how u like ur fem seeds whatu think about serious seed relasing a fem line up here recently


----------



## Abnjm (Feb 24, 2010)

kali love said:


> Cool thanks abjnm I really like the floros I have been looking into them I was checking out one similar to urs but it was double the price 440 and that's what I thought u were doing for the nutes but was not sure man u got a nice set up have I am going to get my chillar too soon so can get my water temps dialed in esp for sum cause it gets to hot what freebies did u get from dina fem wow adding more to the mix n I know how u like ur fem seeds whatu think about serious seed relasing a fem line up here recently


I picked the light up on sale at my local hydro shop. I am very happy with the T-5's. They are low heat and produce enough light for clones and small vegging plants. It was the cheapest alternative for setting up the veg/mom tent.

I picked up a 1/10th HP chiller at Worm's Way about a year ago, and it has given me no troubles. Rez temps stay at 67F for high dissolved oxygen levels and it keeps the nutrients nice and fresh. Although it was just over $300.00, it takes one more variable out of the equation.

I've the following freebies germinating:

*DINAFEM*
Power Kush
White Widow
Moby Dick
Blue Hash

*DNA*
Hash Plant Haze

I'm glad I had to look my order up because it doesn't show the Power Kush or Blue Hash are feminized.... I'll have to watch those two closely. I am THRILLED that they came out with feminized seeds just weeks after I ordered the regular seeds.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Abnjm, Good 2 c u back again.
Glad all went well with ur Harvest - i would've been quite upset if anything had happened to those lovely plants (& u of course )
Let us know when you get this new system running.


----------



## Abnjm (Feb 25, 2010)

I forgot to pull a plant to show what I am going for:







This clone was put into flower after one week in veg. It is currently at 30 days in flower. This is from seed #6, and it was the scraggliest of the seed starts. Even though it was the slowest starter, this plant cloned much faster than the others. In addition, the clones from the stronger plants (#1 & #3) seem to be stretching. I know I have to wait until harvest to make a final decision, but right now, #6 will be the mom.

With 18 plants in the flower tent, I plan on harvesting 3 of these clones every 10 days.

After 24 hours, the freebies are poking their heads out.....


----------



## Abnjm (Feb 27, 2010)

After 48 hours, 4 of the 5 seeds popped:

*DINAFEM*
Power Kush POPPED
White Widow POPPED
Moby Dick *STILL WAITING*
Blue Hash POPPED

*DNA*
Hash Plant Haze POPPED

The 4 seedlings have been set in coco under 40w of T-8 light. Scuffed the outside of the Moby Dick and replanted it. 78F air temp, 73% Rh. Plug temps are 80F.

Still thinking on the final set up.....


----------



## JN811 (Feb 27, 2010)

Abnjm said:


> I forgot to pull a plant to show what I am going for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats cool dude, i think i may give this a try, on a bit smaller of a scale though.


----------



## socialsmoker (Mar 3, 2010)

yo abnjm welcome back bro !!!! nice harvest on the ak48


----------



## mv400 (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome back  I am looking forward to pulling a chair for your next grow


----------



## gemini2001 (May 20, 2011)

I just started some ak seeds am about 8 days in. Did your seedling have 2 colors a green and light green. Here's a pic tell me if its normal.


----------



## Duder1984 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi, I hope I'm not replying too late to get a reply here, but I'm wondering why you used coco coir as opposed to just transplanting into pure hydrotron


----------



## Duder1984 (Jul 5, 2011)

gemini2001 said:


> I just started some ak seeds am about 8 days in. Did your seedling have 2 colors a green and light green. Here's a pic tell me if its normal.


they look exactly the same as mine did, you're either over watering them or nutrient burning them....dont give them anything but PH adjusted fresh water until the 2nd set of tri's are more or less developed and you can see your first set of 5 points coming it..... back the watering off to reflect the dryness of your (what looks like) rockwool. let the surface of dry out.... once you see that, it might be worth it to pick the bugger up and get a feel for how wet the bottom of the pot is....u want where ever the roots are setting to get a chance to get a breath of air...but not completely dry out. once the roots start coming out the sides of the rockwool u dont have to worry so much, youve got a nice rootball going that can withstand constant moisture. once that is happening youre going to want to adjust your water cycles for the hydrotron, which dries out much faster than the rockwool


----------



## rookie13 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello your grow looks great!!! I also have jh what light cycle did u use if you dont mind me asking? mine just to flower been on 24/0 was going to change to 20/4 but 1 AF GROW? THANKS and good luck ROOKIE!


----------

